# هتشكر ربنا على إيه النهرده علشان تحس بالنعمه



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يناير 2014)

*




*​ 
*كتير مش بنحس بالنعمه اللى احنا فيها و اللى ربنا بيديها لنا--*
*كتير عيونا مش بتروح غير على اللى ناقصنا*​ 
*اعتقد علشان كتير بننسى نشكر على حاجات احنا فاكرينها عاديه---*
*لكن لما نشوفها ناقصه عند حد تانى بنحس ساعتها ان احنا فى نعمه--*
*فكرت اعمل الموضوع ده علشان كلنا نبداء نشكر ربنا على عطاياه*
*كل يوم نشكره على حاجه جديده----*​ 
*و يمكن مع بعض نفتح عيون بعض على حاجات نشكر ربنا عليها احنا مش واخدين بالنا منها *​ 
*ياللا عايزه الكل يخش و يشكر ربنا على حاجه--*
*علشان كلنا نحس بالنعمه و محبه الرب لينا*
​ 




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يناير 2014)

افتكرت قريب ليا كان يعانى من الاورام فى الرئه
و قال لى اشكرى ربنا على النفس اللى خارج و داخل بدون الم--

اشكرك يا رب على النفس اللى بناخده يا رب بدون الم--
و احنا مش دريانين ان النفس ده فيه غيرنا بيتعذب و هو بياخده و ميقدرش ميخدوش--

اشكرك يا رب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*موضووع جميل جدا يا حبو 
فكرة حلوة اوووى 
فعلا كتير بنشكر ربنا على نعم فى حياتنا 
اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال 
بشكرك على كل حاجة فى حياتى 
*​


----------



## sparrow (8 يناير 2014)

موضوع جميل يا حبوا
فعلا ربنا مدينا نعم كتير الحمدلله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يناير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب على عيونا إلى بنشوف بيها الدنيا و نشوف إبداع خلقك
فيه غيرنا معندهمش النعمه دى 
نشكرك يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على ادايا  و صوابعى الى بساعد نفسى بيها و بشتغل بيها 
و بحس و بلمس بيها
 افتكرت زميله اصغر منى فى المدرسه مكنش لها كفين-- كانت يدها تنتهى عند كوعها بدون يد و كف و اصابع--
 كم هذا صعب-- كان خطها احلى من خطى و هى تكتب و ماسكه الالم بكيعنها!
 اشكرك يا رب على نعمتك و انك خالقنى بيدين--و اصابع بكتب بيهم دلوقتى   اهو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حاجة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2014)

*أشكرك يا رب على كل ما حرمتنى منه ........ 
حتى تظل عيناى عالقة بك أنت ........*​


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2014)

برافو عليكى حبوا ..
كتير بننسى نشكر ربنا على نعمه وعطاياه الكثيرة لينا واحيانا بيكون تعاملنا مع ربنا زى ما يكون الصحة والستر والحياة اللى منحها لينا ربنا دا شىء عادى جدا وروتينى نكون بصحة جيدة ومستورين ومترفهين فى بيوتنا
لكن بمجرد ما انظارنا بتقع على شخص فاقد للصحة بيعانى من امراض او زى ما ذكرتى شخص مولود بنقص ما فى جسده بنشعر اد ايه نعم ربنا علينا كبيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى

اشكرك يارب على كل نعمك اشكرك على محبتك لينا احنا جنس البشر رغم ضعفنا وطبيعتنا الضغيفة وخطايانا الكتيرة اللى بنقع فيها دايما بتحبنا وواقف معانا بتسندنا وتقوينا
اشكرك على الصحة والستر ومحبة قلوبنا لبعضنا اللى بنستمدها من محبتك لينا ..
اشكرك يارب على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال .آمين


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 يناير 2014)

لا عطيه بلا الزياده الا التى بلا شكر 
اشكرك يارب على كل نعمك وعطاياك الكثيره 
فكرتينى يا حبوا بقصه من كتاب التلمود 
كان فى اتنين واحد فقير اوى قابل موسى النبى وقاله لما تقابل ربنا 
قوله كفايه فقر بقى تعبت خالص
وةبعده جه واحد لموسى النبى غنى جدا وقاله قول لربنا كفايه غنى بقى 
عندى  خير كتير اوى كفايه كده عليا 
فموسى لما كلمه ربنا فقاله الكلام ده 
فربنا رد عليه طول ما الغنى بيشكر هزيده من نعمى وخيرى 
وطول ما الفقير بيبص لغيره ويتذمر على كل حاجه بدهاله هيفضل  فقير

موضوع جميل حبوا تسلم ايديكى


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*موضوووووووووع جميل ومميز يا حبو
اشكر ربنا على كل حاجة وكل نعمة فى حياتى وكل شئ اعطانى اياه 
وبالأخص اشكره انه عدى معايا فترة الجيش بخير وسلام مواقف كتير حصلت معايا بالخطأ المفروض اتعاقب عليها بالجزاء او ممكن الحبس نتيجة الاهمال فى السلاح والخدمة لكن الله بتدبيره اللى يفوق كل شئ عدت المواقف دى بخير وسلام .​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي كل شئ ادتهوني 
وكل كل شئ منعتوا عني لاجل منفعتي الروحيه


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2014)

موضوع راائع حبو
اشكرك يارب على كل شىء 
على النعمه الصحه والستر 
على حبك لينا بالرغم من خطايانا 
وانت دايما بتسامح 
قود سفينه حياتنا يا الله 
سامحنى واغفر خطايانا خلينا نبتدى معاك سنه جديده تكون انت راضى عليّ
امين ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (9 يناير 2014)

اشكر ربنا لانه رغم انى كل يوم اغضبه بخطاياى ولكنه لايعاملنى بكثرة خطاياى ولكن يعاملنى برحمته 
اشكر ربنا على كل احساناته لى رغم نفسى الطماعة التى ترغب فى المزيد
اشكر ربنا على كل عطاياه لى


----------



## اليعازر (9 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على نعمة معرفتك

فليس بعد هذه النعمه من نعمه.

.


----------



## روزا فكري (9 يناير 2014)

شكرا ياحبو علي موضوعك الجميل 
الل هايدينا فرصه نفتكر كل النعم اللي ربنا
ادهالنا واهمهم نعمة الصحه
اشكرك يارب علي نعمه الصحه اللي في ناس كتير محرومه منها 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

معاكي حق حبيبة قلبي
اشكرك يارب على كل شئ
اشكرك على ان ليا بيت بنام فيه و ان ليا عينين بشوف بيهم و ايدين بكتب بيهم
اشكرك يارب على محبتك لضعفي و عنايتك بيا
علمني اشكرك دايما يارب و احس بنعمتك ليا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يناير 2014)

*افتكر موقف لا ينسى .. واحدة من اخوة الرب .. جوزها مشلول .. عندها ولد فى ثانوية عامة و بنت فى جامعة .. معاش جوزها ميكملش ال 200 جنيه و هى ربة بيت .. انا كنت كل ما اشوفها بلاقيها بتشكر ربنا بجد ! شكر من القلب مش مجرد اكلاشيهات .. كانت بتطلع ترابيزة و مكوة قدام باب بيتهم و تكوى للناس اى حاجة بجنيه عشان تساعد فى البيت  ايدها اتبهدلت من المكوة . و ساعات اروح الاقى بيتها مفهوش لقمة ناشفة حتى و اسألها عاملة ايه تقولى " نشكر ربنا " .. عمرى ما فهمت هى بتشكر على ايه ! هى محيلتهاش حاجة .. لا فيه صحة ولا فيه فلوس ولا فيه مركز ولا فيه حتى راحة بال !

المهم زوجها اتوفى .. حزنت عليه جدًا و تقولى فى منتهى الحزن نشكر ربنا ! زعلانة ليه دة كان مشلول و انتى اللى بتخدمى طب لو زعلانة بتشكرى على ايه ! .. كانت زعلانة عشان بتحبه بالرغم من قسوة اهله - اللى مرتاحين ماديا و مش بيعبروهم - و بتخدمه بحب و بتشكر ربنا لانها اتعودت تشكره على كل حاجة برضا لامره .. البنت اتخرجت و اتجوزت راجل بيحبها جدًا و الولد دخل جامعة و اشتغل و احوالهم المادية بدأت تتصلح و دلوقتى عندها حفيد زى القمر  و هى لسة بتشكر ربنا  .. لا عمرها نسيته فى الفرح ولا عمرها نسيته فى الحزن ..

فانا بشكر ربنا على انى عرفت واحدة زيها تعلمنى يعنى ايه " فضيلة الشكر " *


----------



## أَمَة (10 يناير 2014)

الكلام كثييييييييييييييير.
يكفيني اشكره لأنه أوجدني وبوجودي عرفته.

تسلم ايدك يا حبو على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي لا يصدر سوى عن شخص رائع عيناه ترى الجمال في كل شيء.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب على رجليا إلى بمشي و بتحرك بيهم 
فيه كتير يا رب مولودين منغير النعمه دى. 
و فئ بسبب حادث.  فقدوا النعمه دى 
و فئ بدون حادث. فجئه بيلاقوا نفسهم صحيو مشلولين 
نشكرك يا رب غلئ كل شئء


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2014)

*اولا
اشكــــــ يــــــارب ــــــرك
علي كل حاجه في حياتي
اشكـــــــــرك علي اللي عندي
واشــــــكرك علي اللي مش عندي
اشكـــــــرك عالمر قبل الحلوو يـــــاربي
ثانيا
موضوعك جميل اوي ياحبو
رغم بستطه في الكلمات
انما عميق جدا في المعاني
صدقيني اي موضوع ليكي
ببقا عارفه اني هدخل وهخرج منه
وانا مستفاده جــــدا
تسلم ايديكي ياحبوو
واشكرك انك خلتيني اشكر ربنا في هذه اللحظة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (10 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك خلقتني علي نور اسمك
وايمانك ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك حامينى---
بنزل كل يوم من بيتى و برجع اخر اليوم بيتى تانى--
فيه كتير بيخرج و مبيرجعش-- فيه كتير يخرج سليم و يرجع مصاب--
اشكرك على حمايتك لينا يا رب--


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يناير 2014)

*,.*

حبو حبيبتى , *ميرسى على آلمسآحة آلجميلة دى إللى هتدينآ فرصة فيهآ ننول نعمة آلشكر*

*من أسبوعين أو تلآتة تقريباً حصلى موقف غريب*
كنت خآرجة من آلكلية جوآيآ كمية مشآعر كتير
كنت حآسة أوى أوى بتدخلآت ربنآ فى حيآتى 
إيه يآ ربى كمية آلمحبة وآلتعزية إللى بتبعتهآلى دى
نآس كتير بتدينى من محبتهآ ونآس بتدآفع عنى من غير مآ أعرفهم أصلاً
وأيآدى بتطبطب بدون أى سبب
حتى فى آلكلية إتحلتلى مشآكل كتير من غير مآ أعرف إزآى , مش بس كدآ دآ أنآ إتوفر عليآ مجهود وتعب كتير كنت متوقعآهـ
كنت حآسة بإيد ربنآ محوطآنى بشكل عجيب
حبيت أروح أشكرهـ وأزور شفيعى إللى وحشنى , ففوت على طحونة آلبآبآ كيرلس فى طريقى
وللأسف عدو آلخير عرف يبدل فرحتى بربنآ دى لإحسآس بآلوحدة
كنت رآيحة مخنوقة بدموع آلفرحة , لآقتنى بدأت أكتئب ونفسى أدمع من آلوجع
وقتهآ لآقيت ست كبيرة كدآ وجميلة قآعدة فى ركن من آلمزآر وتقريباً بتكلم نفسهآ
بدون شعور قولتلهآ ممكن أقعد جنبكـ وببسآطة قعدت تحكيلى عنهآ - ودى مش عآدتى أقرب لنآس مآعرفهمش بسهولة -
آلست دى " أم مآيكل " إدتنى درس مش هعوضه فى حيآته .. ست بسيطة أوى وعندهآ كمية مشآكل وحمول تفوقنى 100 مرة
ومع ذلكـ جوآهآ سلآم ومحبة وتعزية خلتنى أخجل من نفسى ,, 
حسيتهآ رسآلة من ربنآ بتفوقنى علشآن مآنجرفش مع آلأوجآع وأنسى كل إللى ربنآ بيقدمهولى

آلغريب إنى من سآعة مآ قريت قصة أستآذ هشآم *"* رحلة اللاعوده ..!!2 *"* ‏وأنآ متأثرة بآلموضوع 
خصوصاً إنهآ بقت بتتصل بيآ كل فترة تطمن عليآ وكل مآ أحآول أكلمهآ مآحدش بيرد

بقيت بسأل نفسى هى أم مآيكل حقيقة فعلاً ولآ معجزة بعتهآلى ربنآ
*على آلعموم هى فعلاً بمحبتهآ وآلسلآم إللى جوآهآ معجزة* ..* وكل إللى ربنآ بيقدمهولى من محبته يفوقنى ويفوق إللى أستحقه*
*ومهمآ شكرت مش هوفى جزء من محبته وتحننه*






*.،*​


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب على نعملة الصحة اللى انت اعطيتها لى .. اللى فى ناس كتير محرومة منها​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك موفر لينا المايه!!
 قد ايه المايه مهمه و فى ناس فى بلاد بتموت من العطش--
نشكرك يا رب على نعمتك-- و يا رب تدوم و تحمى نيلنا يا رب


----------



## Samir poet (12 يناير 2014)

*شكرا على كل شى
سؤ كويس ليا او وحش 
لتكن مشئية ربنا
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2014)

كنت بتفرج على برنامج حوادث حريق 
قد إيه النار بتأكل كل شئء 
أشكرك يا رب انك بتحمينا 
 فى بيوت كتير. بتولع و تتحول لرماد و كل شئء يروح 
  أشكرك على حمايتك و محبتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يا رب ...... أشكرك على إنك إلهى .....*


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب على نعمة المسيحية
اشكرك انى مسيحى​*


----------



## روزا فكري (13 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب انك عديت علينا النهار بسلام
وحميتنا من كل شر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يا رب انك كشفت قدامى حقيقة اشخاص كنت مخدوعه فيهم لوقت طويل​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يناير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب انك عديت الليل الطويل بسلام 
و أشرقت بشمسك علينا بيوم جديد.


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك خلقتنى
 فى هذا الدين السامى العظيم


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يا رب على أنك واخد مصر ومرجعها لأحضانك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يناير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب أن اليوم عدي بسلام و التصويت كان أمن 
عقبال باقى اليوم و بكره كمان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على انى لى  بيت-- فيه غيرى ملهوش مكان ينام فيه ---


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب لانك بتخليني اشوفك فى كل شيء حواليا..ودا يخليني احس بمدي نعمتك فينا ومحبتك لينا..

اشكرك يا الهي المحب لاجل كل شيء اشكرك..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يا سيدى لأفتقادك لى​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك مدينى ابتسامه بواجه بيها اى موقف--
اشكرك يا رب على سلامك الى بتحطه فينا --
 انت فعلا اب و رب يعجز اللسان عن وصف جماله--
 اشكرك


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يا رب على نعمتك ........ بحبك يا الهى*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2014)

فكرة الموضوع جميلة اوي 

ربنا يعوضك

انا بشكر ربنا علي كل يوم جديد بيدهوني بحس انه فرصه جديدة للتوبه والتقرب منه اكتر والسعي علي عمل ولو شئ صغير يسعد من حولي

بشكرك من قلبي يا يسوع علي كل الفرص دي​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

اشكره ان عندي لاب توب بدخل منه على النت و بتعرف على اخوات حلوين زيكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب على جو بلدى الجميل و الشمس إلى ساطعه. و مدفيه الجو 
عندى فالمكتب كل ميجوا بيقولوا يا بختكم بتشوفؤا الشمس دى كل يوم علشان كذا دائما بتبتسمو  
ساعتها حسيت قد إيه إحنى مش حسين بقيمه شمسنا 
أشكرك يا رب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*باشكرك يا الهى على كل نعمتك .... باشكرك على جمالك .... اللى بتظهره لى *


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

اشكر الرب على الصحة والعافية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يناير 2014)

نعم الله كثيرة جدا
الهواء والماء والصحة والسكن والمال
لا يمكن حصر كل هذه النعم
اشكرك يا رب


----------



## روزا فكري (18 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك محافظ علي السلام والهدوء جوه بيتي
ومحافظ علي المحبه اللي جواه​


----------



## sparrow (18 يناير 2014)

نشكر ربنا علي حجات كتير منها الصحه والسلام الي بيملاه في حياتنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يا إلهى على اهتمامك بى ...... رغم كل شيئ*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب على حياتى 
على كل ضيق مريت بيه 
على كل مشكله و حتى كل خطيه و وقوع لأن كل حاجه كانت بتقربنى ليك أكثر و بتعرفنى عليك أكثر 
فعلا يا رب. انت مدبر كل شئء انت بتشكلنى و بتروضنى و عارف إزائ لحد عندك تجبنى 
أشكرك على تعبك معايا 
عأرفا تعبتك أوى 
 أشكرك انك محتملنى يا ابى و إلهى و حبيبى


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2014)

أحمدك وأشركرك يا ربي على منحك لي الصبر والقوة في تحمل الشدائد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على الاكل الى متوفر لينا--
 فى غيرنا مش بيلاقوا لقمه العيش--
 اشكرك يا ابى


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يناير 2014)

اشكرك واصلي اليك يا ربي والهي على النعمة والمحبة التي وهبتها الينا


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*شكراً يآ رب* إنكـ كل يوم معآيآ
كل يوم بتعلمنى شئ جديد
كل يوم بتأكد من وعودكـ ليآ




*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2014)

*شكرا لأفتقادك لى *​


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب على كل نعمك التى لا تحصى اللى انت انعمت عليا بيها​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك بتبعت لى اخوات  جميله اوى فى حياتى--


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2014)

اصلي اليك يا ربي واشكرك على اظهار الحقائق امام عيني القاصرة عن النظر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك حافظت على العربيه و خليتها متولعش رغم الخرطوم بتاع البنزين الى كان مخروم فى المطور ده-- 
اشكرك يا رب على حمايتك لينا


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك ....... وانت تعلم ما اشكرك عليه ...... فهذا سرنا الصغير​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك عديت الموضوع بالطريقه دى --  اشكرك  اشكرك


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2014)

*باشكرك ..... فببراعة استخدامك لكل نواقصنا .... تحولها لسبب لنمونا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2014)

*,.*

أشكركـ يآ رب على إنذآر بسمعه دآيماً قبل آلخطر



 
*.،*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب علي نعمتك عليا *​


----------



## max mike (27 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب على حبك ليا برغم انى كل يوم ببيعك وبطعن فيك باعمالى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

شكرا يارب عشان بتستحملني كتير
شكرا يارب عشان كتير بنسى اشكرك و رغم كدة احساناتك و نعمك ليا مش بتتوقف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك بتغفرلى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 يناير 2014)

شكرا ليك علي كل حاجه بتقدمهلي مع اني مستحـقـهاش


----------



## kawasaki (28 يناير 2014)

*الحمد لك يارب *
*وكملها علي خير يابابا*​


----------



## روزا فكري (28 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي الرزق اللي بتبعتهولنا
وبتفيض علينا بيه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على مرحمك-- اشكرك على تحملك لينا و تزمرنا رغم كل الى بتعمله معانا


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك على نعمتك اللى معوضانى ........*


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2014)

شكرا على التعب


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يناير 2014)

*,.*

أشكركـ يآ رب إنى لسه قآدرة أعيش , لولآكـ مآكنتش أقدر




*.،*
​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي على النعمة والصحة والبركة التي وهبتها لنا


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر قليله عليك يارب 
شكرا على محبتك


----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي على منحي الطمأنينة والراحة في نفسي


----------



## magic girl (2 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي عونك و مساعدتك لي في اجتياز الكثير من مصاعب هذه الحياة


----------



## sherihan81 (2 فبراير 2014)

_*اشكرك لانك لم ولن تتركني .... *_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2014)

*حقا ..... إنك إله العجائب ...... شكرررررررررررررا*​


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك بتحبني و بتخاف عليا
دلوقتي عرفت قد ايه انت بتحبني و بتخاف عليا و كل يوم بتأكد من كدة
شكرا ليك يا يسوعي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 فبراير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب انك بعت لئ الشخص إلى وصلنى للطريق تانى بعد ما كنت تائها و مش عأرفا أنا فين و اطلع منين


----------



## روزا فكري (4 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك سمعتني صوتك ورسالتك
من خلال شخص معين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على ليل عدى بسلام و يوم جديد  بداء بشمس مشرقه----


----------



## tamav maria (4 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك سمعت طلبتي النهارده واستجبت بسرعه
الف حمد وشكر لك ياربي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك سمعت صلاتى..
 اشكرك يا رب انك ساترنا و حافظنا...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك اخرتنى الصبح علشان مكونش فى الحادث


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 فبراير 2014)

*,.*

*أشكركـ على يوم جديد وأمل جديد* .. 




*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على حالى-- الى كتير بقعد اعاتبك عليه  و لما اشوف حال غيرى
فعلا فعلا بحس بالنعمه الى انا فيها--
 اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء---


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2014)

أنا بشكرك يارب لانك اننقذتنى النهاردة علشان كنت هاخد دواء غلط


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 فبراير 2014)

*,.*

أشكركـ يآ يسوع دآيماً محآوطنى وعينكـ عليآ .. أنآ بحبكـ 




*.،*​


----------



## اليعازر (20 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على عطاياك السخية..
فكرمك ﻻمحدود..ورحمتك ﻻ توصف.
.


----------



## max mike (20 فبراير 2014)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2014)

أشكرك لأنك أب وإله وصديق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2014)

أشكرك يا رب على بركتك. و نعمتك


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي على نعمة وبركة هذا اليوم الجديد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك ربى على طوله بالك علينا و تحملك لاخطائنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2014)

بشكره على محبة الناس ليا

بشكره على كنيسته الحلوة

وبشكره علشان هصوم زى ما هو صام


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي على الصحة والسلامة التي وهبتها لنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2014)

اممممممممم اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على الى حصل---اكيد  ليك وجه نظر معينه--
 اشكرك انك اديتنى القدره على التحمل و الصمت و الهدوء و السلام رغم الموقف-
اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

اشكرك ربى على  محبتك


----------



## Samir poet (6 مارس 2014)

*بشكر ربنا على انة ادنا اصحاب ليا اغلى من كنوز الدنيا دى كلها
*


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2014)

نشكر ربنا على كل شيئ 
له المجد والعزه والأكرام والسجود آمين


----------



## بايبل333 (6 مارس 2014)

*وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ.*​


----------



## bent el noor (6 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك وقفت معايا وفتحت عينى على حاجات كتيييييير قوى .. وانقذتنى


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي على النعمة والصحة والسلامة


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)

*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2014)

اشكرك على كل شئ


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي على كل شئ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا ربى انى فى نهايه اليوم لى بيت ارجع اليه--
يا ربى بشوف اطفال صغار نايمين فى الشارع --
ياريت على جنب-- دول بيبقم على الرصيف الى وسط الشارعين --يعنى لو اتقلبوا غلط عربيه تشيلهم---
يا رب محتاجينلك يا رب و محتاجين لحنانك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2014)

*بشكرك يااارب لانك حققتلي اللي طلبته منك
شكرا اوووووووووووووي يارب
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

اصلي اليك يا ربي 

واشكرك على كل شئ


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

شكرا يارب على كل عطاياك و نعمك الكثيرة
اشكرك على عظم محبتك و غفرانك
اشكرك على وجودك الدائم معي
شكرا عشان انت احلى بابا يسوع و شكرا عشان انت على طول امين و مبتتغيرش
و شكرا عشان بتحميني و تاخد بالك مني


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي على النعمة والصحة والسلامة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على وجودك
 اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي واصلي اليك دائما على كل ما وهبتني اياه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل خطيه انا وقعت فيها--و استحق عليها نار جهنم
قربتنى ليك اكتر و خلتنى اقدر قد ايه انت شايل عنى و فادتنى بدمك  الغالى الثمين ...


----------



## mk1611 (19 مارس 2014)

اشكره على صبره عليا طول الفترة اللى فاتت والفترة اللى جاية


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

*اشكرك يااااااااااارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال​*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2014)

شكرا يارب على كل شئ


----------



## بايبل333 (20 مارس 2014)

مهما قلت مش هقدر اخلص الكلام .....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك مرتب امورى--
حياتى فى يدك اتصرف فيها يا رب و انا راضيا ..
 اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)

يا ربي والهي

انا اشكرك واصلي اليك من كل قلبي على كل ما وهبتني اياه


----------



## انت شبعي (20 مارس 2014)

شكرا عشان بتهون عليا كتير و بتقف جنبي في اصعب مواقفي
شكرا عشان وجودك جنبي بيطمني
شكرا عشان انت عارفني كويس انت اكتر حد عارفني
شكرا عشان انت ابويا و انا بنتك
شكرا عشان كل عطاياك و كل احساناتك و كل محبتك و كل غفرانك


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2014)

*أشكرك يا رب انك كل يوم بتكشف لي مين الصديق ومين العدو *


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2014)

بشكرك يارب لانك بتحافظ عليا وبتحس بيا


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2014)

شكرا ليك ياللي بترعاني ياللي ايديك دايما رافعاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

*لو قعدت طول عمرى اشكر 
مش هوفيك حقك يا احن اب 
واجمل حضن بيعزينى وقت الامى 
بشكرك لأجل احساناتك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*اشكرك يارب عالنفس اللي بتنفسه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على عيلتى و حياتى


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يارب على كل يوم جديد بيعدي عليا لان فيه فرصة للتوبة و فرصة اني اقرب منك اكتر و اختبر محبتك و رعايتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2014)

اشكرك على ليل بيعدى بسلام و يوم جديد بيبداء ببركتك  يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أبريل 2014)

بشكرك علي كل حال يارب ^_^​


----------



## bent el noor (1 أبريل 2014)

بأشكرك على التعزية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (3 أبريل 2014)

أشكرك يارب على العضوية المباركة وعلى الاصدقاء المباركين اللى رشحونى  وعلى المنتدى الجميل اللى حاسة فيه بمحبة كبيرة من الكل


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2014)

*اشكرك ياااااااااااارب على كل شئ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك يارب على كل نعمك التي لا تعد و لا تحصى
اشكرك على فداءك ليا على الصليب و على العضوية المباركة و على اخوتي الحلوين اللي هنا و على ايدي و رجلي و عينيا و النفس اللي بتنفسه و على كل حاجة حلوة خلقتها فيا و على الاكل اللي باكله و على كل لحظة بتوقف معايا فيها و على كل ضيقة بتقويني فيها و على محبتك ليا انا الخاطية و ابوتك ليا و عطفك و حنانك معايا
شكرا يارب


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك لانك اهديتني يوم جديد​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك ربي على احتمال الالام من اجلي انا الخاطية


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك يارب لانك خليتنى اجاوب كويس جدا فى الامتحان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2014)

أشكرك يا رب انك أديتنى. حكمه فئ التصرف. قدام الست. الغريبه ذى. و كل ما كنت أرد عليها بهدوء و أدب كل ما كانت تثور أكثر و تصوت و تقول أنتى بنيئدمه مستفزه. عصابه 
أشكرك. يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2014)

أشكرك يا رب. انت عارف ليه.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2014)

كنت منتظره انك تتمجد. يا رب 
قؤلت هتشفى الرضيع. و تسلمه لإحضام مأمته و باباه 
قؤلت يمكن فئ أسبوع الألام أو الجمعه العظيمه يمكن سبت أنور هتديله حياه 
لكن يا رب انت فوتت كل الأيام المباركه ذى و فوتت الأعياد و جئت و أخذته امبارح الفجر .. 
 أيوا انت أعتيطه الحياه الأبديه 
لكن أنا كالعاده كل تفكيرى فئ الأرضيه 
أكيد يا رب لك حكمه ... 
عزئ أهله يا رب 
و نشكرك علي كل شيء


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مايو 2014)

أشكرك يا ربئ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مايو 2014)

كتير يا رب ببقى زعلانه. بس أكيد حضرتك يا ربئ بتعمل الصالح 
أشكرك يا رب على كل شئء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 مايو 2014)

شكرا يارب على كل شئ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 مايو 2014)

ان دايما معايا ^_^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)

*هشكر ربنا علي اني لسه عايشة "وبتنفس"*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2014)

علي الناس اللي بحبها حوليا​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

اشكره على حنانه و رعايته و محبته


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك بتدينا قدره اننا نسامح و ننسى


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

*بشكرك على كل شىء فى حياتى 
على عطفك وحنانك عليا انا الغير مستحقة *​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2014)

*شكرا على الألم 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*شكرا يارب علي اللي مش موجود قبل الموجود ....*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب  على محبك-- اشكرك على حنانك و رائفتك--
اشكرك على نورك و سلامك-- اشكرك على وجودك و احتوائك لينا--
اشكرك على احساسك بينا---
 اشكرك على فدائك العظيم
 اشكرك يا ابى على ابوتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على ليل مر بسلام و يوم بداء على رائحت بخور كنيستك و تناول جسدك--


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يونيو 2014)

*أشكرك يارب علي يد المعونه التي تسندني دوماً..أشكرك علي محبتك الواضحه فى كل من يحيطون بي..
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يارب على مراحمك الجديدة كل صباح


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل النعم التي اعطيتني اياها وعلى نعمة الصحة المحرومة منها انت ليك حكمة في ذلك لتكن ارادتك يا رب امين


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 يونيو 2014)

عـندي اخـوات بتكلم معاهم وبفضفضلهم​عيلتي معايـا وجــنبي ع طـول
صحـابي لما بحتاجلهم بلاقيـهم
نجحـت السـنادي
محبوب من ناس كتير
صحتي كويسه
عايشين كويس الحمدلله


وكتيــــر جدااا

اشكرك يـارب علي كل ده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على محبتك--
اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب اشكرك-- اشكرك على كل شىء--


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

*لو في حياتي باقية
فـ أنا بشكر يسوع
علي كل اللي شايلو ليا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب ان العربيه باظت الصبح-- كنت هضيع لو كانت باظت بليل على الطريق--
 اشكرك اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا ربى على مراحمك و رائفتك بينا


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على كل حاجة
شكرا على كل نعمك يارب


----------



## kawasaki (1 يوليو 2014)

*احمدك يارب *
*وتمها علي خير يارب يسوع *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك ربى يسوع على ترتيبك لحيتنا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على جعلي اعلم بانني مصابة باخطر امراض سرطان الثدي الا وهو الهرموني والذي تم اكتشافه متاخرا عندي ولكنك كنت ومازلت دوما معي ولم تفارقني اشكرك على نعمتك العظيمة لي ببقائي على قيد الحياة في حيا الالاف يموتون من هذا المرض ساقضي باقي عمري في تسبيحك وتمجيدك والترنيم لك واعلان اسمك وفديتك وصليبك وانكر حالي في سبيل رضائك عني امين


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يوليو 2014)

*,.*

أشكركـ يآ حبيبى على سلآمكـ ومحبتكـ


 

 *.،*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك يا ربى على اليوم الى عدى بسلام و على كل شىء تم فيه


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2014)

*رغم انى دايما باحساسى البشرى حاسس ان فى حاجات كتير نقصانى
لكن اشكرك على كل شئ لانك بكمالك بتمحى النقص اللى جوايا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب ان البيت غرق و العفش كله ضرب-- على الاقل العفش كله موجود و ديتها ينشف و خلاص-- عارفا يا رب ان فيه بيتهم بتتحرق و مبيبقاش فاضل لهم شىء--
 اشكرك على حمايتك لينا فى طرق السفر رغم ان فيه ناس كتير بتعمل حوادث كتير--
 اشكرك يا رب على حمايتك و محبتك و حنانك و رائفتك بينا..


----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)

البرد شديد قوي ياربي 
بس اشكرك يارب ع البرد وع الحر 
كله حاجه حلوه من عندك 
شكرا لك يالهي


----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك يارب اني قدرت اقوم واروح الكنيسه النهارده 
من بعد اسبوعين مرض ما دخلتش فيهم الكنيسه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على حالى--
اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا يارب عشان سمعت كلمتك ليا النهاردة على لسان ابونا


----------



## tamav maria (12 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي وعظة البابا شنوده _ تعب الاعصاب _
استفدت منها كتير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على محبتك
اشكرك على وجودك
 اشكرك يا رب على إيدك الى شايفاها بتتمد فى كل الامور و بترتبها للصالح
حتى القرار الى باخده غلط بتتدخل بطريقه عجيبه و تغيره حسب مشيئتك و محبتك
اشكرك يا ربى انك ابى--
بشكرك و بحبك اوى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك  ربى على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 أغسطس 2014)

اشكره ع الليله الجميله اللي قضيناها في الكنيسه بمناسبة عيد العدرا
كانت ليله من اجمل الليالي
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك عرفتنى عليك--
اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انها جت سليمه لما اتكفيت على وشى النهرده الصبح--
 اشكرك انى موقعتش على السلم ولا فى الشارع--
 اشكرك انى وقعت فى الدرا كمان --  هههههه
 اشكرك يا رب انك حامينى--
 انت جميل جدا يا ربى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك يا ربى على كل شىء---
اشكرك على اخطائى لانها قربتنى ليك اكثر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على نعمك-- فهى كثيررررره جدا


----------



## BITAR (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*نشكر الرب فى كل حين*
*لان اعمال الرب كلها صالحه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على حبك العجيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على يوم جديد و فرصه جديده للتوبه و التقرب اليك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا رب لانك منحتني يوما جديدا اجعلني استخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس لاجعل اسمك وصليبك وفديتك معلوما لدى كل من اقابله في حياتي اجعلني خادمة وتلميذة عند قدميك واقبل خدمتي لك واشكرك على نعمة الصحة التي لم تعطيني اياها ان لك حكمة سماوية في ذلك لكي تتمجد انت من خلال امراضي الكثيرة لكي تكون مشاركاتي سبب خير واستفادة وبركة لكثيرين ولك اعطي كل المجد امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2015)

اشكرك يا رب على كل حال و من اجل كل حال و فى كل حاال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2015)

اشكرك يا رب على ليل عدى بسلام--
 اشكرك على اليوم الجديد 
 يا رب استلم اليوم من اوله و اجعله يوم مبارك فى حمايتك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (26 يناير 2015)

*أشكرك يارب لأنك أعطيتني يوماً جديداً لأعيش فيه..*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

آشكرك يارب لأني مازلت أتنفس وأمامي فرصه للتوبه والثمر ..​


----------



## soul & life (26 يناير 2015)

اشكرك يارب على كل حال وفى كل حال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*اشكر ربنا علي الصحه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك يا رب من كل قلبى -- اشكرك على وجودك و احتوائك-- اشكرك على تعزيتك و اهتمامك بامور حياتنا  اشكرك على حل مشاكلنا اباسلوب عجيب يا رب

اشكرك ابى انك بتحبنى رغم كل العبر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك يا ربى على اليوم الجديد و الفرصه الجديده للرجوع اليك الى بتديهالنا كل يوم--
اشكرك يا رب على محبتك-- 
اشكرك على الفرحه الى بتديهالنا و بتزرعها فى قلوبنا مجرد لما نبصلك لفوق و نتكلم معاك-- بتشيل الهموم يا رب رغم ان اسبابها لسا موجوده--
بتبعد الحزن رغم ان الاسباب لسا موجوده-- بتملائنا سلام يا رب و قوه
اشكرك يا رب على وجودك-- مش عارفا منغيرك يا رب كنا ازاى هنعيش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مارس 2015)

اشكرك ربى على كل شىء-- اشكرك على البسمه الى بترسمها على وشى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2015)

اشكرك يا ربنا الحبيب على محبتك و على حنانك
 و تدبيرك للامور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك يا رب على حالى و على مشاكلى و على كل شىء--
بفتكر اوقات انى مشاكلى رهيبه و انى مستحمله جباااال--
و بعدين تخلينى اشوف غيرى و الى بيمروا فيه و الى بيستحملوه اقول فى بالى دا ايه الترفيه الى انا فيه دا-- دا انا على كدا مدلالاه-- 
 لكن بردوا مفيش فايده فيا-- اول ما اواجه تجربه اتزمر و اقول لك ليه يا رب و مش قادرا و مش عارفا--- و اقعد اعيط زى الاطفال
اشكرك ابى على محبتك و على ابوتك
 اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2015)

اشششكرك يا ربببى الحبييب انت عارف على ايه ههههههههههههه
 اشكرك على كل شىء و اشكرك انك ربى و ابى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك على مراحمك ومحبتك ليا وانا اكيد مستحقش 
ليك المجد والكرامة والسجود


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك على مراحمك ومحبتك ليا وانا اكيد مستحقش 
ليك المجد والكرامة والسجود


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2015)

اشكرك ربى على  محبتك-- اشكرك على رحمتك و رائفتك-- اشكرك على تأنيك علينا و على ضعفنا و ضعف ايماننا -- اشكرك ربى على وجودك و احتوائك-- اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكرك إلهي لأنك رغم كل شيء تثبتنا فى غاية الوصيه.ـ وبرفق تُظهر غوامض حكمتك.،​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكرك أنك طويل الأناه .. وتحبنا ..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2015)

اشكره علي محبته الكبيره
اللي بجد انا مستهلهاش​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكرك لأنك ساندنى وبتحبنى وان كنت بزعلك لكن انت اكيد بتسامحنى وتخفف عنى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكرك لأنه للأشرار والأبرار إحسانك ورحمتك..،/​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكرك لأنك معي دوماً.فتُذكرني بأني لست وحدي.،​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أكتوبر 2015)

أشكُرك لأنك مازلت تُبقي علي حتي الآن ./​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أكتوبر 2015)

اشكرك ربى على محبتك -- اشكرك على رائفتك --و صبرك علينا و على ضعفنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أكتوبر 2015)

أشكرك لأنك تهتم بكل الأمور ,، حتي التي لا أهتم أنا بها تضعها بمحبتك فى الحُسبان.،/​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 يناير 2016)

أشكرك لأنك جئت لنا كراعٍ صالح لتطلب الضال .،​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2016)

راح أشكر ربنا اليوم على عمل نعمته فينا خصوصاً في وقت الشدة​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2016)

اشكرك يا رب على كل  شىء-- يدك ممدوده طول الوقت يا رب 
اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2016)

اشكرك يا رب  ان الحادث عده على خير النهرده  و كلنا بخير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أبريل 2016)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2016)

اشكرك يا رب


----------



## Maran+atha (20 يونيو 2016)

أشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح على الإيمان الذى منحه لنا لكى نخلص.
أشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح على العقل الذى منحه لنا لكى نمييز. 
أشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح على الصحة الذى منحها لنا لكى نعمل.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على افتقادك ليا على وقفتك جنبى ... على اولادك الغاليين الى بتخليهم محوطنى و مدين يدهم لى فى وقت ضيقى .. اشكر رحمتك يا رب و لمسه يدك الحنونة الى داوت جرح رهيب .. 
أشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب ان الجو اتعدل حبه علشان اولادك الى بيتعبوا من الحر ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على محبتك 
أشكرك انك خلتنى أتناول جسدك و دمك الكريم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب على نسمه الصبح بدرى الصاقعه الجميله ------
اشكرك على يوم جديد و فرصه جديده للتوبه-- اشكرك على ترتيبك  و يا رب كمل الزياره  بمشيئتك


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 مايو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب لانك بتعمل امور كتير وبتنقذنى من امور كتير وانا مش عارف وبتكون معى بكل وقت واشكرك على تعزياتك  
لان لك المجد والقوة ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على اليوم الجميل ... رتبته حسب إرادتك 
و دائماً يحدث الغير متوقع  منك كانت قاعده كلها بركه  كنت انت يا ربى محور الحديث قد ايه حضورك فى قلوب اولادك بقيت المسه ... صلاه فى اخر الزياره كانت حسن الختام
أشكرك انك وضعت كلام فى فمى للصلاه 
أشكرك على مرواحى فى سرعه و سلام 
أشكرك يا حبيبى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2018)

اشكر يا رب على يوم جديد مملوء بركه 
اشكرك يا رب انك وجهت عينى على الطفلين الى كانوا فى ورطه- اشكر يا رب انك خلتى الف لهم تانى --
انت يا رب العامل فينا و الى بتحركنا لبعض ...
 اشكر محبتك الجميله لاولادك 
انت أب جميل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2018)

اشكرك يا ربى على تدبيرك
 اشكرك على كل عطاياك 
 اشكرك انك بتحبنى


----------



## WooDyy (31 مايو 2018)

*بشكر ربنا علي الصحة*


----------



## انت مهم (1 يونيو 2018)

اشكر الرب على السلام الي بقلبي


----------



## WooDyy (1 يونيو 2018)

*اشكر ربنا علي حياتي و شغلي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على الاجتماع بتاع النهرده استمتعت بيه ...


----------



## انت مهم (2 يونيو 2018)

اشكر الرب لانه ما زال محتملني رغم ما فيا


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 يونيو 2018)

اشكره على نعمه العظيمة واشكره لانه فرج همي ويسر لي اموري


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك يا ربى انك رتبت لى انى اروح بيتك و اخد جسدك و دمك 
اشكرك انك واقف مع اولادك و بتوصل لهم رسالتك بطرق عجيبه---
 طرقك جميله يا ربى و انت جميل
اشكرك و احبك


----------



## انت مهم (3 يونيو 2018)

اشكر ربنا على ما انا فيه رغم كل شي..


----------



## انت مهم (4 يونيو 2018)

اشكره على حزني وفرحي...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2018)

افتكرت يا ربى لما من فطره تعبت و ريقى مكنتش قادرًا ابلعه .... و كان عزاب .... أشكرك يا ربى على كل لقمه كل شفتط  مايه و كل ريق بنبلعه  بدون الم 
فيه غيرنا بيتعزب علشان يبلع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على ترتيباتكً العجيبه


----------



## انت مهم (7 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك لترتيبك الإلهي ومحتاجه تدخلك للموضوع


----------



## WooDyy (7 يونيو 2018)

بشكر ربنا علي رحمته


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2018)

اعطينى يا رب القلب الى يشكر حتى فى وقت الضيق --هقول لك بشكرك و اسيب لك قلبى علشان كلمه الشكر تطلع بصدق فعلا ......


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

بشكر ربنا على استجابة الصلوات وبطلب منه يكون معي بكرة في فقرة الضيف ضمن اجتماع الشبيبة عندنا وبتمنى أكون بابا مثل ما بتريدني اكونه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على الهدايه الجميله...  كل صورهً هديه هههههههه
يعنى فيه حد بيجيله كل الهدايه دى فى يوم واحد هههههههه
أشكرك  انك بتفرح قلبى بروحك العامل من خلال اولادك يا رب 
أشكرك


----------



## انت مهم (8 يونيو 2018)

اشكره لانه اعطاني تعزيه خاصه امبارح ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2018)

معقول يا رب ... ايه الدلع الى انا فيه دا ... اطلب تطمنىً .. الاقى رساله تطمنى هههههه
اشكر محبتك و حنانك  لكل اولادك 
و أشكرك انك خليت عينى شايفه اعمالك  
فوق معنى الإبهار 
أشكرك يا قدوس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك على يوم عدى بسلام و ليل يبداء و روحى بين يديك ...


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2018)

إلي عمله معايا اليوم لهو عجيب وعظيم وحقيقة كنت بظنه مستحيل بس علمني أنه ما عنده 
مستحيل بيقول أيوب قد علمت أنك تستطيع كل شي ولا ينشر عليك أمر عند الرب للموت مخارج قديش انت عظيم وقدير معاك للأبد بابا الحبيب


----------



## انت مهم (14 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك لان وعدك بيطمني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب انك رتبت أنى اروح الدير النهرده ... يوم جميل و بركه حلوه و كمان اخدت صور حلوه


----------



## انت مهم (18 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك لانك اعطيتني امل بتغيير الامور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك  يا ربى على عيونى الى بشوف بيهم-- غيرى كتير محرومين من النعمه دى ..
 مش قادرا اتخيل الحياه عامله ازاى للانسان الى فاقد بصره---
سواد! 
اشكرك يا رب اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء عندى و انا مش حسى بقيمته---
اشكرك انك متحملنى يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب انكً وصلتنىً بالسلامه 
يااااامه بشوف حوادث مؤلمه ... 
أشكرك يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على ودانى الى بسمع بيهم ... مش متخيله حياه الناس الى فاقدين الحس دا 
نعمه كبيره اوى  الانسان مش حاسس بيها 
أشكرك على محبتك يا رب


----------



## انت مهم (23 يونيو 2018)

هشكره لانه معاي ومش تاركني


----------



## انت مهم (2 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك ربي يسوع ليوم جديد من عندك


----------



## WooDyy (2 يوليو 2018)

اشكره علي رحمته


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب على تعويضك ليا ---
محبتك يا رب مستحقهاش بجد--من انا لتحبنى --
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء انت مديهولى ---
اشكرك يا رب انك دبرت معرفتى بيك يا رب --
مش عارفا حالى كان هيبقى إيه منغيرك-- انت السند يا رب و انت  منبع الفرح و منبع الحب-
 اشكرك انك ابى .......


----------



## اني بل (10 يوليو 2018)

شكراا بابا الحبيب من اجل منتدى الكنيسة وكل الاعضاء الحلوين الموجودين فيه 
بركة خاصة وتعزية وسلام خاص للجميع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2018)

اني بل قال:


> شكراا بابا الحبيب من اجل منتدى الكنيسة وكل الاعضاء الحلوين الموجودين فيه
> بركة خاصة وتعزية وسلام خاص للجميع





اشكرك يا ربى


----------



## انت مهم (18 يوليو 2018)

شكرك يارب يسوع على عملك في حياتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يوليو 2018)

اعطينا ان نشكر حتى  فى الأوقات الصعبه 
نشكر فى أوقات الالم 
اعطينا ان نشكرك بإيمان 
هنشكر و نترك الباقى عليك يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب انك محاوطنى باولادك الجميله 
أشكرك انك بخلينى المس روحك فى الى حوليا


----------



## انت مهم (21 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك من اجل تدخلك العجيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يوليو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على كل شىء ....


----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك يارب رغم الحزن الي بقلبي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك يا ربى على عملك فيا-- اشكرك انك حبتنى و اشترتنى 
اشكرك انك ابى


----------



## انت مهم (26 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك يارب لانك ما زلت تحتملني بكل ضعفي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2018)

أشكرك على حياتى كلها الحلو فيها و المر .. أشكرك على ظروفى ..حتى الصعبه  لانى لقيتك جنبى وقتها
أشكرك انك علمتنى اشوفك فى كل حد و حاجه حوليا 
بحب يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2018)

أشكرك على يوم عدى بسلام رغم التعب و الإرهاق مع الشغل الى كان فيه 
أشكرك يا رب على نعمتك


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يوليو 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك عديت زمن خسوف القمر على خير بدون زلازل لا اثناءة و لا بعده*
*اشكرك على تهدئة الناس اثناء الخسوف ولا حصلشى لا سرقات ولا تحرشات و لا هجوم على اى مسيحى فى بلدنا و لا اى بيعه فيها*
*اشكرك على حفظنا سالمين من كل مكروه حتى اللحظه
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2018)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حبو حبيبتى , *ميرسى على آلمسآحة آلجميلة دى إللى هتدينآ فرصة فيهآ ننول نعمة آلشكر*
> 
> ...



اخبار ام ميكل ايه .. لسى بتكلمك


----------



## انت مهم (30 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك لاجل مراحمك علي


----------



## كليماندوس (31 يوليو 2018)

*اشكرك لانك امضيت عليا اليوم على خير و بسلام*
* كما اشكرك لانك افرحت قلبى بصورة عليها تعليق من مشرفتنا " كلدانيه " انتظر نجاح ما قدمت عليه*
*اشكرك يا الهى لانك مازلت تتغاضى عن خطاياى و تسمعنى حينما اطلب و تُلبى*
* اشكرك لاجل وقوفك بجانبى تدافع عنى و انا اخرس و عاجز
*


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2018)

يارب اشكرك من اجل عملك العظيم مع اخي كليماندس 
ارجوك ابي كمل ما بداته معه وانعم عليه برضاك وغناك


----------



## انت مهم (31 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك ياربي والهي من اجل استجابة صلاتي
هذه معجزه من فضلك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على يوم عدى بسلام 
أشكرك على الصحه و الأمان


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يارب على مساعدتك لي في كل شئ 
وعلى المنتدى الجميل اللى حاسة فيه بمحبة كبيرة من الكل ​


----------



## انت مهم (1 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يارب على عطيتك الغاليه التي وهبتني إياها وميزتني بها وهي وجودك بحياتي يا مخلصي وقائدي ومرشدي


----------



## كليماندوس (2 أغسطس 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب على تدخلك بطرقك العجيبه اليوم و إنقاذك لى من الفخ الذى نصبه من اعمل معهم و تبدد مشورتهم و تحول الورطه لمكسب لى*

*اشكرك على تدخلك الملموس فى عملى و إظهار الحق و مساندته من عندك لنصرتى - رغم عدم طلبى لك عنه و انما محبتك الحانيه التى تشملنى بها 
*

 * اشكرك يا رب على روح الإفراز التى حبوتنى بها حتى اعرف متى تتدخل و كيف تعمل من أجلى و اتعلم منك روح التسامح و طول الاناه و الصلاه من اجل الذين يسعون لغرقى لانى على اسمك دُعيت*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على ابداعك  فى كل حاجه عملتها خلقت كل شىء فى العالم رائع 
أشكرك انك اديتنى عيون  بتلمس و بتشوف  و بتدور على ابداعك فى كل شىء ... صوتك يا رب بشوفه و يسمعوا فى كل حاجه انت خالقها ... 
أشكرك يا رب على محبتك 
مش عارفا أشكرك على ايه و لا ايه و لا ايه


----------



## انت مهم (3 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يارب من اجل عظمة اعمالك وما امجدها 
كلما انظر الى القمر والنجوم والبحر والأشجار وكل ما في الخليقه اسجد لعظمتك .
ما اعظم اعمالك يارب كلها بحكمة صنعت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على الرزق و الخير و البركه الى الواحد عايش فيها 
أشكرك  يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على رجلى الى بمشى عليها ... نعمه كبيره مش حاسه بيها 
نحسها لما نشوف إنسان مش قادر يمشى ... قاعد على كرسى منتظر مساعده الى حواليه
احساسه طول الوقت انه عبء او صليب للأخرين 
شعور رهيب انك مش قادر تتحرك او تجرى او تلعب 
أشكرك يا رب على النعمه الكبيرة دى أشكرك يا ابى 
و اطلب منك تعزيه و قوه داخليه بروحك لكل آلى فاقدها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على انك عرفتنى بالمنتدى هنا و عرفتني على اولاد كثيره لك هنا تعلمت منهم المحبه و حجات كتير اوى 
أشكرك


----------



## كليماندوس (5 أغسطس 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب على انك امضيت عليا اليوم بسلام 
*
*اشكرك يا رب على الصحة اللى انا فيها*
*اشكرك يا رب على عدم عِوزى و عدم إحتياجى للغير*
 *اشكرك يا رب على شعورى بتظليلك لى و رعايتك لى الى اللحظة*
* اشكرك يا رب على نعمة الحياه حتى اشعر بمحبتك و نعمك عليا
*


----------



## انت مهم (6 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يارب لاني بسلام ما دمت معي وراعي الصالح...


----------



## انت مهم (6 أغسطس 2018)

نشكرك يا رب لانك مع اولادك وحاميهم انت خاصة مع اخي كليماندوس كمل معاملتك وحفظك معاه يااااااااارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا ربى ......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك ربى على محبتك ليا  
أشكرك على حنانك و أشكرك على رائفتك ....
بحبك يا رب


----------



## كليماندوس (10 أغسطس 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب لانى حين اطالع المواقع الاخباريه اجدها فارغة فاطمئن علينا و على بسطاء شعبك*
*اشكرك يا رب لانك منحتنى فرصه لاشارك أناس عبر صفحات المنتدى يؤدو الى الخير 
*
*اشكرك يا رب لانك حافظت عليا و على دخولى و خروجى و حفظتنى من كل شر*
* اشكرك يا ربى لانك مررت عليا اليوم بسلام
*


----------



## انت مهم (11 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يارب لانك حافظني وحارسني من الأعداء والاشرار
اشكرك لانك ان سقطت تقيمني من تاني
اشكرك لانك امين رغم عدم امانتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على محبتك الكبيرة .. 
أشكرك انك بتحافظ عليا فى الطريق 
أشكرك انك عرفتني عليك ... 
أشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## كليماندوس (12 أغسطس 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك تدخلت برعايتك و حافظت على شعبك بكنيسة مُسطرد*
*اشكرك يا رب لانك تُظهر لنا تحننك العجيب و رعايتك لنا رغم خطايانا*
*اشكرك يا رب لانك جعلت الاعداء حراس لنا 
*
*اشكرك يا رب لانك دائما تُظهر لنا مجدك فى عجيب أعمالك*
*اشكرك يا رب على تحننك علينا نحن الضُعاف فى هذا العالم*
*اشكرك يا رب لانك بتتدخل لترشدنا و تقوينا بمُعجزاتك لنا 
*
*اشكرك يا رب على جزيل عطاياك لنا و تحننك علينا 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب انك اديتنى سلام... حميت قلبى من الحزن و الغضب  و الكره للى اساء و اهان و جرح  
أشكرك يا رب انك بتحمى اولادك و بتملاء قلوبهم بمحبتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يا رب ان لى بيت-- بيت بياوينى-- برجع بعد يوم شاق فى العمل بلاقى بيت منتظرنى--- بيت له باب -- فيه غرفه و سرير--
 كل يوم و انا رايحا الشغل بعدى على ناس نايمه فى الشارع-- عائله تبيع الفخار-- شدوا حبلين على عامود و ربطوا فى السور و وضعين غطيان يقفلوا بيها  و فرشين على الارض-- و يعتبر دا بيتهم--!!!
اشكرك يا رب على نعمه ان يكون عندى بيت -- صغير كان او كبير-- يكفى انه بيت
اشكرك اشكرك اشرك 
 و اطلب منك يا رب تساعد الناس الغلابه الى معندهمش بيت


----------



## كليماندوس (17 أغسطس 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك حفظتنى الى هذه اللحظة
اشكرك يا رب لانك منحتنى نعمه اللإبصار لأرى و استمتع بجمال الطبيعه الارضيه بمواضيع هنا بالمنتدى و ألمس جمال ما صنعته يداك
اشكرك يا رب لانك تحافظ على نعمه بصرى لاتواصل مع الآخرين
اشكرك يا رب لانك بتحافظ على نعمه السمع عندى و ألا اكون منعزلا عن الآخرين 
اشكرك يا رب على الصحه اللى انا فيها الى الآن
 اشكرك يا رب لانك ساترنى من الإحتياج و العوز
اشكرك يا رب لانك محاوطنى برعايتك وملائكتك و حافظ روحى و نفسى من اى سوء
اشكرك يا رب على محبتك الحانيه لى رغم خطايايى و لم تنزع روحك النارى منى 
*


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2018)

كلمة شكر قليلة على كل شي بتعمله معايا ممنونة لطفك ممنونة محبتك ممنونة رعايتك ممنونة انك اخترتني قبل تاسيس العالم ممنونة محبتك الغالية ممنونة صبرك على وطول اناتك ممنونة افتقادك الي كل يوم ممنونة مراحمك الجديدة في يوم والقايمة تتطول ممنونة ايها الفخاري انك بتشكلني كل يوم الى الصورة عينها


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يارب انك خلقتنى جميلا كصورتك ومثالك

اشكرك يارب انك خلقتنى على هذا الدين السامى وخليتنى ابن ليك


----------



## كليماندوس (17 أغسطس 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب على الصدمة حتى استفيق
اشكرك يا رب على الصفعه حتى انتقى و اُميز
اشكرك يا ربى لانك اظهرت لى حقائق هى كانت مُستتره عنى 
 اشكرك يا الهى لأفرز الطيب و الردى
اشكرك يا ربى لانك اعنتنى و رفِقتَ بى فى الحَدثْ و امضيته على خير 
اشكرك يا رب على انك تُعلمنى و بِحُنُو تُرشَدنى انا الضرير*


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يارب من اجل حبوا وماريا وكليماندس
ربي احفظهم وكون دايما معهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على محبتك ... أشكرك على عملك فينا 
أشكرك انك بتستخدمنا علشان نقف مع بعض .. قد ايه انت جميل يا رب و بترتب كل شىء بطريقه جميله 
بتحركنا علشان نخدم اولادك آلى بتحبهم و بيبان قدر محبتك و اعمالك العجيبة 
أشكرك يا ابى الغالى


----------



## اني بل (19 أغسطس 2018)

شكرااا بابا عشان روحك القدوس اللي بيقودنا ويكون معنا


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك يارب على محبتك وطول اناتك 
اشكرك يارب انك فى كل صباح يوم جديد بتدينى فرصه جديده للتوبه
اشكرك يارب على قلبك الطيب اللى بيتحمل كل اخطائى وبيغفرها ليا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على صحتى  حتى لو بتعب فى خدمه لكن انت يا ربى بتدى قوه و نعمه و بركه 
أشكرك يا رب على محبتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب انك وصلتنى بالسلامه بعد التواهانًً فى الطرق الصحراويه  الكحلاويه
أشكرك أمى يا أم النور كنت بناديكىً كتير أشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك يا رب انك بترتب الأمور ... كمل لهً على خير يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 سبتمبر 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على الهدايا و الدلع هههههههههههه
أشكرك يا ابى الغالى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2018)

أشكرك يا رب لأنك خلتنى المس محبتك .. فتحت عيونى على بعض من طرقك 
أشكرك ابى على كل شىء


----------



## كليماندوس (10 سبتمبر 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك كللت تعبى بالنجاح فيما سعيت إليه
اشكرك يا رب لانك حافظت عليا الى هذه اللحظه سالما مُعافا
اشكرك يا رب لانك تشملنى برعايتك
 اشكرك يا ربى لانك اتحت لى فرصه عبر المنتدى لاعرف مدى محبتك لنا اشكرك يا رب لانك تحوطنى بملائكتك و تحرسنى من اى شرو تحفظ نفسى من اى سوء
اشكرك يا رب لانك امضيت عليا اليوم بسلام
اشكرك يا رب لانك بتسمعنى و تُلبى سؤال قلبى رغم خطاياى الكثيرة
اشكرك يا رب لانك ماذلت تحبنى انا المُتسخ بخطاياى
اشكرك يا رب على محبتك التى المسها يوميا و على كامل رعايتك العجيبه لى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على محبتك لينا رغم كل شىء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2018)

أشكرك انك وقفت معى امبارح و بعثت لى ناس تساعدنى أشكرك يا رب


----------



## كليماندوس (16 سبتمبر 2018)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك استمعت و اجبت
 اشكرك يا رب لانك تعضضنى و تاكد ذاتك لى
اشكرك يا رب لانك استمعت لنا و اجبتنا بسرعه لامنا امه و مونيكا
اشكرك يا رب لانك تعيننا و مازلت ترعانا و ترسل لنا علامات لتؤكد انك معنا كل الايام
 اشكرك يا رب لانك حافظت عليا فى الطريق اليوم و حفظت جسدى و وروحى من حوادث الطريق
اشكرك يا رب لانك بتتحنن علينا و تظهر لنا حنوك و محبتك لنا
اشكرك يا رب لانك حافظ لروحى و نفسى
*


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على مباركتك لهذا المنتدى، و من أجل الأعضاء الطيبين فيه.


----------



## كليماندوس (27 سبتمبر 2018)

*اشكرك يا ربى لانك حافظا لبلادى
اشكرك يا رب لانك ترسل مُعِينين لى من حيث لا احتسب
اشكرك يا رب لعظيم رعايتك لى
اشكرك يا رب لانك تُرسل لى يد المعونه من الاغراب للعمل لصالحى
اشكرك يا رب لانك تُغير الاوضاع لصالحى بطُرقك العجيبه
 اشكرك يا رب لانك انت مجدى و رافع راسى
اشكرك يا ربى لانك تُرسى و سَيفي
اشكرك يا ربى لانك تُعَجل لى الخير 
اشكرك يا ربى لانك انت إلهى العَجيب 
 اشكرك يا ربى لانك تُزيقنى حلاوتك و تُشبع نفسى بعَسَلك
اشكرك يا ربى لانك تُفرحنى قبل ان اطلب 
اشكرك لانك تُشعرنى بقربك لى و على رعايتك و عظيم محبتك لى
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 سبتمبر 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## انت مهم (15 أكتوبر 2018)

اشكرك يارب لانك دايما صالح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2018)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2018)

بشكرك على الحيرة والتوهان اللى انا فيه


----------



## انت مهم (16 نوفمبر 2018)

هشكره لانه تركني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يناير 2019)

اشكرك يا رب  على ترتيباتكً 
على وضعك أشخاص فى حياتى بينوروا حياتى 
اشكرك  يا غالىً


----------



## Maran+atha (6 يناير 2019)

اشكر ربنا على الإيمان الذي يعطينا نعمة الرجاء والأمل 
اشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح على محبته لنا التى فاقت كل الحدود
اشكر ربنا على أنه سترنا واعطانا قوة تسند ضعفنا فى الشدائد والضيقات


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2019)

اشكرك على المرض لانه فرصه للراحهً


----------



## أَمَة (30 يناير 2019)

أشكر الله على *كل شيء* لأن بره يعمل صلاحا في *كل شيء* و لا يمكننا أن نرى أو نشعر بذلك سوى بعينٍ روحية و قلبٍ مملوء بوجوده.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2019)

اشكرك يا رب على محبتك و احتوائك


----------



## mera22 (1 فبراير 2019)

*اشكرك يارب علي غفرانك وانقاذك لمواقفي السخيفة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2019)

اشكرك  يا رب على يوم عدى بسلام بكل احداثه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2019)

اشكرك يا رب على محبتك و على رائفتك و على عنايتك 
اشكرك ان العملية تمت بخير


----------



## كليماندوس (15 مارس 2019)

*اشكرك يا رب لحفاظك على المنتدى 
*
*اشكرك يا رب لإستمرار المنتدى*
*اشكرب يا الهى لتعريفى بأناس طيبين بالمنتدى*
*اشكرك يا الهى لانك باركت و مازلت تبارك بالمنتدى*
*اشكرك يا رب لإحاطتى بالطيبين الذين مازالو يسألون عنى حتى فى وقت إنقطاعى عن المنتدى*
*اشكر يا رب لتواجد روحك القدوس بجنبات المنتدى*
*اشكر يا رب لانك مازلت عامل فى النفوس*
*اشكرك يا رب لانك تسترنى بمحبتك و تظللنى بمراحمك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2019)

اشكرك يا رب انك بتشوف احتياجاتنا و تسدها لنا 
اشكرك انك بتطمنا على اخواتنا الجمال


----------



## Maran+atha (20 مارس 2019)

أشكرك يارب لأنك اتصلبت من أجلي انا الخاطيء
فامس الثلاثاء 19 من مارس 2019م عيد الصليب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2019)

اشكرك يا رب لانك دايما معانا حتى لو أوقات بنفتكر انك تاركنا لكن دا مش بيحصل أبدا 
اشكرك على الصحه .. اشكرك على الابتسامه و الفرحة مهما مانت الظروف 
اشكرك على السلام و النور حتى فى احلك الأيام 
اشكرك يا الهى اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2019)

اشكرك  يا رب ان  العمليه بتاعت بابا عدت على خير و انه فى البيت بسلام 
كمل يا رب و تمم نجاح العمليه 
اشكرك على معونتك و محبتك 
اشكرك على حنانك و جمالك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أبريل 2019)

اشكرك يا رب --- اشكرك حتى لو قلبى موجوع-- حتى لو اعصابى تعبانه-- بس من اعماق قلبى بشكرك على كل نعمك يا رب و كل بركاتك و على حنانك و لطفك بيا و طبطبتك و محبتك-- حتى لو نفسيا تعبانه لكن قلبى شاكر ليك يا رب و لا ينسى احساناتك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 أبريل 2019)

اشكرك يا ربي على كل شئ حتى وانا مهمومة حتى وانا باتألم حتى وان لا شئ امامي يشعرني بالفرح والسلام بالعيان لكنني واثقة يا رب انك هاتتدخل وهاتشيلني من أتوني بوقتك وحسب حكمتك وبحسب ايماني بك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2019)

بشكرك على المرض 
لانك إله صالح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2019)

اشكرك يا رب على كل التجارب الى مريت بيها فى حياتى-- فهى كانت ختطك يا رب و طريقى ليك الى انت راسمهولى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2019)

اشكرك يا رب على النتيجه ... دى بركتك انت يا رب 
اشكرك على حاسه الشم الى بنقدر نشم بيها اجمل الورود الرائعه 
و طبعا نشم أيد الحله و هى بتتحرق  او الأكل و نجرى نلحقه ههههه
اشكرك ابى الغالى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2019)

اشكرك يا رب انك بتحافظ علينا و فى حضنك بتحمينا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2019)

اشكرك ربى على ليل مر بسلام 
و يوم جديد بفرصه جديده و تجارب جديده بنخوضها و انت معانا او و احنا فيك محميين 
اشكرك يا رب على الجو الجميل و الشمس المشرقه ..و اشكرك ان الجو مش حر اوى علشان اخواتنا الصيمين ميتعبوش اوى ... اشكرك على عطاياك و حنانك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2019)

من ساعت ما شكرتك يا رب على الجو و هو بقى جهنم هههههههههه
اشكرك يا ربى على كل شىء -- و اطلب يا رب نسمه طريه للناس الغلابه و العمال الى شغالين فى الشمس و الى منهم صيمين--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2019)

اشكرك يا رب ان الزمالك كسب...... هييييييييييييييييييه ههههههههههههه
و اشكرك على الجو الجميل و النسمه الساقعه الجميله 
اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2019)

اشكرك ابى الغالى على محبتك و جمالك و حنانك 
اشكرك على يوم عدى بكل الى فيه لكن فى الآخر عدى بيك يا رب بسلام 
اشكرك  على روحك الى بشوفها فى الى وحاليا 
اشكرك يا رب على تدبيرك و ترتيبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2019)

بشكرك يا رب على وجودك و محبتك--
 بشكرك انك بتتعامل معايا من خلال كل الى حواليا
اشكرك ان رغم مرورى فى ضيقات انت دايما رافعنى-- حتى لما بقع بتسندنى-- بتبعتلى اولادك الى روحك فيهم-- اشكرك على محبتك الى بشوفها من خلالهم-- 

اشكرك ابى


----------



## أَمَة (28 أغسطس 2019)

مفيش أحلى من الشكر للرب. بالشكر يشعر الإنسان بنعمة الرب العاملة فيه.

الرب يستحق الشكر كل حين، على كل شيء و في كل شيء و من أجل كل شيء.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أغسطس 2019)

أشكرك يارب أنك اتحت لي جسدك ودمك المقدسين 
أشكرك يارب أنك أرسلت لي "صوت صارخ"


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2019)

اشكرك ربى على كل شىء ---


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 سبتمبر 2019)

*بشكر ربنا على نعمة   وجودو بحياتي دائما â™¥ï¸ڈ*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2019)

اشكرك ابى على كل أخطائى و سقطاتى هذه كلها كانت تجاربى الى خالتنى أعرفك اكثر و اكثر و اشوفك و اسلم لك  حياتى 
بارك يا رب روحى و اجهل صوره صليبك دايما أمام عينى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 سبتمبر 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بشكرك يا رب على وجودك و محبتك--
> بشكرك انك بتتعامل معايا من خلال كل الى حواليا
> اشكرك ان رغم مرورى فى ضيقات انت دايما رافعنى-- حتى لما بقع بتسندنى-- بتبعتلى اولادك الى روحك فيهم-- اشكرك على محبتك الى بشوفها من خلالهم--
> 
> اشكرك ابى




أشكرك يارب يسوع أنك تتعامل معاي طول حياتي بكل كلمة قالتها أختي "حول اعدائكم" حرفيا.

أشكرك أبي علي محبتك لنا كأبناء بروح عجيب يعمل فينا بك.
أشكرك أنك تتعامل معنا بعجائبك كأب حنون.
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 سبتمبر 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بشكرك يا رب على وجودك و محبتك--
> بشكرك انك بتتعامل معايا من خلال كل الى حواليا
> اشكرك ان رغم مرورى فى ضيقات انت دايما رافعنى-- حتى لما بقع بتسندنى-- بتبعتلى اولادك الى روحك فيهم-- اشكرك على محبتك الى بشوفها من خلالهم--
> 
> اشكرك ابى



أشكرك يارب يسوع أنك بتتعامل معاي طول حياتي بكل كلمة قالتها أختي "حبو اعدائكم" حرفيا. أشكرك أبي علي محبتك لنا كأبناء بروح عجيب يعمل فينا بك ونري منه ابوتك العجيبة وصلاحك فى كل أوقات حياتنا. أشكرك أنك تتعامل معنا بعجائبك كأب حنون.
أشكرك أبي.​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 سبتمبر 2019)

بشكرك ربي المحب والحنون انك جعلتني ارى هذا النهار الحاضر بينما اريتني انتقال 8 نساء بسبب مرض السرطان وانا حفظتني حتى هذه الساعة علماً بانني اصبت بمرض سرطان الثدي الهرموني منذ عشر سنوات فانني من كل قلبي امجدك واكرمك ربي الحبيب ومخلصي العجيب على احساناتك لي التي لا تعد ولا تحصى ولانك اوجدتني هنا لاتلقى العلاجات اللازمة للمرض مضمونة صحياً فماذا كنت سأفعل ان كنت في مكان اخر اشكرك ربي لحبك العجيب الذي لا يضاهى واحببتني للمنتهى وبلا حدود سأظل اشكرك مدى ما حييت


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2019)

أشكره ع كل ألم مريت بيه فى حياتى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 سبتمبر 2019)

بأشكرك ربي الحنون يسوع الحبيب على محبتك العظيمة لي ومراحمك الواسعة التي بتجدد كل صباح لي وعلى خطتك العظيمة لحياتي وعلى مرافقتك لي خاصةً في وقت الالم بأتعزى بروحك القدوس الساكن فيّ وكل شئ من حولي بيظهر عبير عطر رائحتك الزكي وحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليبك وبنعمتك الفائقة التي بتغمرني وبتسبيني بحبك العجيب وبترويني وتشفيني بغمرك وبأشكرك على هديتك العظيمة الغالية لي وهي حياتك وصليبك عطية الهية مجانية اذ اجد كل الحب والحنان والعطف والشفقة والرأفة واحساناتك اللي مكللاني وغفرانك لخطاياي وشفائك لامراضي اذ مكتوب بجلدته شفينا يا راعيّ الصالح انت صالح للكل واعمالك بتشهد عن كونك اله المحبة بل انت المحبة ذاتها كلك حلاوة ومشتهيات وانت اله حلو وطعمك اشهى من العسل وقطر الشهاد ولقد تلذذت بطعمك الحلو جداً خاصة في اوقات الشدة والالم اذ اشعر بوجودك من خلال اللي حواليّ وبتدخلك العجائبي وبتصنع ايات ومعجزات وبتسمع لصلواتنا وبتستحيب في اوانك وحسب حكمتك وبما يتفق لمجدك تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2019)

اشكرك ابى على مراحمك-- اشكرك على رائفتك --
 اشكرك على ابداعك فى خلق هذا الكون --
كل شىء جميل -- بل بارع الجمال من يديك يا ملكى
اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2019)

اشكرك ربى على المطر الى نضف الجو و الشجر ... اشكرك على المياه 
نشكرك على محبتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2019)

اشكرك الهى على محبتك ... اشكرك على تفاعلك و تعاملك من خلال ابنائك معىً... 
بلمس روحك فى اولادك  ... بشعر بطاقه محبتك من خلال الكل 
اشكرك  ابى  اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2019)

اشكرك ربى على اتمام العمليه بنجاح 
اشكرك انه بخير .. كمل شفاه يا رب 
شفاء جسدى و روحى 
اشكرك الهى


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك ربى على اتمام العمليه بنجاح
> اشكرك انه بخير .. كمل شفاه يا رب
> شفاء جسدى و روحى
> اشكرك الهى



آمــيـــــن!


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 نوفمبر 2019)

باشكرك على كل شئ مما حولي وهو يخبر بحبروتك وبعظمتك باشكرك على تحريري من القيود التي فضلت مأسراني لفترة طويلة جداً باشكرك على حمايتك لي من المزيد من الامراض باشكرك على دمك وصليبك وحياتك باشكرك على اختياري منذ تأسيس العالم لادعى على اسمك باشكرك لانك احببتني اولاً قبل ان احبك فكيف لا ابادلك حبك العظيم اللامتناهي بحبي البشري المحدود باشكرك في كل شئ  ولساني يلهج بحمدك وشكرك وابداً كلامي بشكرك وحمدك وشكري ليك هايدوم مدى ما حييت


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2019)

تعيشي بنعمته دائما و تشكري على الدوام، الرب الإله يسوع المسيح المستحق كل الشكر والمجد و التسبيح الى أبد الآبدين.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 نوفمبر 2019)

اشكرك يا رب -- ايوا الاتوبيس فعص الجنب بتاع العربيه -- لكن كلى ثقه انك حمينا -اشكرك الهى انها جت على قد كدا-- اشكرك على حمايك الهى الجميل


----------



## أَمَة (20 نوفمبر 2019)

الحمد لله على سلامتكم حبيبتي... الرب حافظكم و حاميكم في ذهابكم و إيابكم. الأرواح أغلى من كل فلوس العالم.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2020)

اشكرك ربى على نعمه الإحساس بالغير 
نعمه كبيره بصلى لك يا الهى و بطلب منك انك تزيدها دايما فيا و فى الكل 
لو حسينا ببعض هنقدر نصلى لبعض و نخدم بعض اكثر و هنحس و نفهم فعلا اننا كلنا فى الواحد


----------



## أَمَة (14 فبراير 2020)

كلامك صح مية المية يا حبو..
أشكر الله من أجلك و من أجل اللذين يشبهونك.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 فبراير 2020)

اشكرك ربى على المطر -- قد ايه كان جميل و هو بيخبط على ازاز المطبخ و كائنه بيخبطلى و يعاكسنى علشان افتحله و اتفرج على الشجر و هو نضيف و على منظره و هو نازل من السماء و اشم ريحه المطر المميزه --
اشكرك على هذا الخير الى بترسله لنا بيغسل الشجر و يروى الزرع العطشان--
بس بطلب منك يا رب تعين الذين بلا مائوه -- لى سقفهم مفتوح -- اعن يا رب الفقراء--
 اعن يا رب المتسوليم و المحتاجين-- هونها على القطط و الكلاب يا رب الى قاعدين فى البرد و المطر-- رحمتك يا رب نطلب 

و اشكرك يا ربى--


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على حمايتك المستمرة. مبارك إسمك يا سيد.


----------



## AdmanTios (25 فبراير 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك ربى على المطر -- قد ايه كان جميل و هو بيخبط على ازاز المطبخ و كائنه بيخبطلى و يعاكسنى علشان افتحله و اتفرج على الشجر و هو نضيف و على منظره و هو نازل من السماء و اشم ريحه المطر المميزه --
> اشكرك على هذا الخير الى بترسله لنا بيغسل الشجر و يروى الزرع العطشان--
> بس بطلب منك يا رب تعين الذين بلا مائوه -- لى سقفهم مفتوح -- اعن يا رب الفقراء--
> اعن يا رب المتسوليم و المحتاجين-- هونها على القطط و الكلاب يا رب الى قاعدين فى البرد و المطر-- رحمتك يا رب نطلب
> ...







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء --
اشكرك يا رب على محبتك الجميله


----------



## AdmanTios (12 مايو 2020)

أشكرك يا رب علي نعمة الإيمان
ف كل شئ بالرجاء ممكن .... حتي المستحيل ممكن أيضاً لكنه يأخذ وقت أطول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2020)

ماما و بابا عندهم مشاكل فى عيونهم -- و شبه فاقدين 50% من بصرهم
و فجئه و بدون اى مقدمات اضلمت عين حمايه بسبب جلطه فى العين--


اكثر كلمه سمعتها منهم هى اشكروا الرب على نعمه النظر --
اشكرك يا رب على نعمه النظر الى معظمنا واخدها عادى --
اشكرك يا رب انك سايب لهم بعض البصر--
اشكرك يا رب


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2020)

اشكرك على ايمانى وثقتى الكامله انك متواجد فى حياتى 
ثقتى انك حتى وانا اظن انك لا تستجيب ترتب امر عجيب وغريب 
فلتكن مشيئتك دائما فى حياتك لاخر يوم فيه يا الهى وحبيبى يسوع 
ان حكمة الرب عظيمة هو شديد القدرة ويرى كل شئ


----------



## My Rock (15 مايو 2020)

اشكرك يارب على امانتك. أنت اله أمين حتى في وسط عدم امانتي..


----------



## زهرة الكويت (16 مايو 2020)

شكرا علي المشاركة


----------



## soso a (16 مايو 2020)

اشكرك على النفس اللى خارج داخل 
اشكرك على عين بتشوف جمال وعظمه خليتقتك 
اشكرك على لسان نفسه يتعلم يسبح ليك ليل ونهار
"شُكْرًا ِللهِ عَلَى عَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي لاَ يُعَبَّرُ عَنْهَا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب*

اشكرك يا رب على يوم جديد و فرصه جديده للتوبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء--
اشكرك انك حافظ روحى فيك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب انك بتجددنى كل يوم- اشكرك انك علمتنى فعلا يعنى ايه اليوم يبقى متبارك بيك اشكرك يا رب انك فهمتنى انك مش ممكن تبعد لانى فيك لكن الى بيبعد هو انا -- روحى و افكارى هى الى بتبعد و تصبح غيوم تخلينى اعتقد انك تركتنى-- لكنك لاتترك احد فلا مجال للبعد او الترك لاننا بيك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب لانك كل يوم بتأكدلي بأنك معي ومش بتفارقني واعمال يدك واضحة في حياتي  ورحمتك الواسعة شايلاني واحسانك لم ينقطع عني منذ ان صورت في رحم امي والى لحظة اناقالي من هذا العالم ولحظة التقائي بيك يا نصيبي وقسمتي الغالية كنزي واعظم هبة وعطية مجانية الهية لي ابنك وحيدك ربنا وحبيبنا ومخلصنا وفادينا رب المجد يسوع المسيح تبارك اسمك القدوس الى الابد ايها الله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم  الغير محسوس ولا مدرك بعقولنا البشرية المحدودة لكن بعيون ايماننا نراك ونؤمن بك ونعبدك بالروح والحق امين


----------



## AdmanTios (18 يونيو 2020)

أشكرك يا إلهي كل حين
فيروس ضعيف ضرب الأبرار و الأشرار
لكن كان للأبرار بوابة ذهبية للمجد بالثقة في مشيئة رب المجد
و كان للأشرار قنوط و يأس لأنهم فقدوا الرجاء بالإيمان
شكراً يا رب علي كل نسمة تُرسلها لنا


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2020)

*نحمد الرب ونشكره على كل نعمة وكل خير*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 يونيو 2020)

احمدك واشكرك واباركك واعظمك وارفعك واعليك لانك جعلتني ارى هذا النهار الحاضر اجعلني استخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس واكون سبب بركة لكثيرين حتى كل المجد يرجعن اليك تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب *
*لانك تُفرحنى قبل ان اطلب *​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 يونيو 2020)

أشكرك يا يسوع
أنت حصني و ملجأي وقت الضيق
في عيد الأبوية أنت أعظم أب
تُرسل لي الطُمأنينة في حينها


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على كل  شىء​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على رائفتك -- اشكرك على الشفاء الى تم
و اشكرك انى متعديتش -- كنت حسى انك كنت الواقى الى مغطينى و من العدوى حمينى ---
اشكرك انك حنون و فعلا على قد قدره الانسان تعطى له تجربه --
 و فى الاخر مفيش تجربه اكبر من تحمل انسان لانك انت الى بتعطى القدره و القوه 

 اشكرك الهى على السلام الى بتنشره فى قلوبنا --
سلام عجيب وقت الضيق--
اشكرك على التعزيات و الرسايل الجميله مجرد ما الفكر يبداء يخاف و القلب يبداء يتطرب-
اشكرك على كلامك و تشديدك الى كنت بتبعتهولى من خلال اولادك
انت جميل يا رب
ما ابرع جمالك 

اشكرك


----------



## أَمَة (30 يونيو 2020)

لتدوم النعمة في حياتك يا حبو و يدوم شكرك للرب.

و أنا أيضا مسرورة لأجلك و أشكر الرب من أجل شفاء المريض و بقاءك سالمة من غير عدوى.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك ربى الحبيب على كل شىء


----------



## AdmanTios (20 يوليو 2020)

أشكرك يا ربي علي كل ضيقة قربتني منك
فهي أعظم من كل نعمة أبعدتني عنك  ​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك بتتدخل لترشدنا *
*و تقوينا بمُعجزاتك لنا كل يوم*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على كل يوم خرجت فيه مكنتش حطى كمامه و لا كنت ماشيه ارش كحل 
اشكرك على سنين عمر الواحد الى كان عايشها بحريه منغير ما يفكر لمس ايه و سلم على مين و مسك وشه و لا ممسكش 
حقىا نعم لم نكن نعى انك ناعم علينا بيها 
نشكرك يا رب على كل نعمك و على كل تعليمك 
نشكرك على محبتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يوليو 2020)

نشكرك يا رب على ليل مضى بسلام و  يوم جديد بداء مملوء بركه من حضورك فيه--
 اشكرك على اليوم الجديد و التجارب الجديده و الفرصه الجديده 

نشكرك ابى على كل شىء


----------



## AdmanTios (21 يوليو 2020)

شكراً يارب علي كل ضعف أنت قابلته بكل قوة​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 يوليو 2020)

شكراً لك يا رب المجد
لأنك بتقبلني بكل سقطاتي​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يوليو 2020)

شكراً ليك انهارده يارب لانك بتعطينى الحكمة لم حد بيستهزء بيك وبتعطينى حكمة نابعة منك 
شكراً لانك معاى وواثق انى فى ايديك 
شكلنى فى أجمل صورة يا الهى بالرغم من ان الصورة مكسورة 
مراحمك ابدية  ومساوش اى حاجة من نعمتك الالهية


----------



## AdmanTios (26 يوليو 2020)

أشكرك يا رب لأنك بتقبلني بكل عيوبي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2020)

نشكرك يا رب على حالنا -- نشكرك على مشاكلنا-- نشكرك يا رب انك لم تتركنا فى اصعب الظروف و ملئتنا بالسلام 

نشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يوليو 2020)

أشكرك يا رب علي كل تدبير صالح كحسب مشيئتك و ليس كحسب غايتي​


----------



## AdmanTios (28 يوليو 2020)

أشكرك يا ربي علي كل نعمة تُرسلها بحب
بالرغم من تقصيري نحوك .... أحُبك ربي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على صحتنا -- نشكرك على عيونا -- نشكرك على اقدامنا -- نشكرك على كل نفس خارج و داخل بدون الم 

 نشكرك يا ربنا على كل شىء


----------



## AdmanTios (29 يوليو 2020)

أشكرك يا رب من عُمق قلبي علي كل ترتيب في حياتي
كنت أحسبه ضيق   لكن كحسب مشيتُك كان كل فرح​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يوليو 2020)

ما هذا الجمال يا رب-- 

 انظر الى البحر و استمتاع الناس بيه و الاستفاده منه و اقول ما هذا الجمال -- 

ما اجمل بحرك يا رب الى ببلاش كدا-- اولادك بيستمتعوا فيه و يفرحوا بدون مقابل 

اشكرك يا رب على البحر الجميل و على الاسماك الرائعه و كائنات البحر الخلابه --
 اشكرك على ميه البحر الساقعه الجميله -- اشكرك على البحر الى بيداوى جروح و ينقيها--

 اشكرك على صوت الامواج اشكرك على  الهواء الجميل الى بيجلنا بنسمه البحر النقيه و ريحته 

 اشكرك على جمال الوانه و تدرجها و اختلافها من بقعه لاخرى -- اشكرك  على سحر المنظر و كائن السماء تلمس البحرو يلتقوا فى نهايه الطريق بعد شوق البعد حيث نقف -- --اشكرك يا رب على ابداعك و جمال بحرك 

اشكرك على جمالك ابى الصالح


----------



## AdmanTios (4 أغسطس 2020)

واثقاً في محبتك الأبوية
شكراً يارب علي رعايتك
أحُبك ربي​


----------



## AdmanTios (5 أغسطس 2020)

أحُبك ربي
أشكرك يا رب علي النجاح
أشكرك يا ربي علي فرحة قلب يعقوب بــ " يوسف "
أشكرك يا ربي علي جميع عطاياك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## AdmanTios (6 أغسطس 2020)

كراعي صالح مُحب للبشر سعيت من أجلي  
شكراً يا ربي علي إرشادك يالي بالوقت المناسب​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً يا رب علي كل لحظة " آلم " قربتني منك
و كل لحظة " ضعف " قوت إيماني أكتر  ​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أغسطس 2020)

بأشكرك على نفسي الطالع والداخل ليس الهواء بل بأشهق حبك وغرامك وبأزفر ترانيم وتسبيح وعبادة محرقات وسكيب وطيب عند قدميك حبيبي رب المجد يسوع ​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أغسطس 2020)

أشكرك إلهي   تدبيرك فاق العقول​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا حبيبي رب المجد يسوع لانك حفظتني الى الان وجعلتني ارى هذا النهار الحاضر وحفظتني انا واسرتي من وباء الكورونا ومن كل شر ومكروه اجعلني استخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس واجعلني اكرمك وامجدك بعمل يليق بإسمك القدوس امين​


----------



## كليماندوس (10 أغسطس 2020)

*اشكرك يا الهى على استمرار المنتدى
اشكرك يا ربى على الصحة التى انعمت عليا بها حتى تاريخه
اشكرك مخلصى لانك تنادينى كل يوم لخلاصى ، بحنو
اشكرك لانك تهمس و قلبى يؤجل - و تعرض عليا و انا اسوف
اشكر طول اناتك عليا
اشكرك على سلامة نفسى و جسدى و روحى حتى اللحظة
اشكرك على الصحة التى انا فيها
اشكرك على عظيم محبتك لنا و محبتك الفائقة
اشكرك الهى على سماحك لضعفى لإنضمامى لهذا المنتدى حتى اتنسم محبتك منعكسة فى اخوتى
اشكرك يا الهى لانك حافظا لنا و لروحنا و ايضا لإحياء روح المحبة و الإتضاع التى فيك و اسكبتها فينا حتى نشعر بعظيم تواجدك و جل اعمالك فى الطبيعة و لنا ايضا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على محبتك


----------



## AdmanTios (11 أغسطس 2020)

أشكرك يا ربي علي النجاة
كل الناس قالت " صدفة " لكن هي " إيدك " في الوقت المناسب​


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أغسطس 2020)

أشكرك يا رب من أجل كل مرة سندتني في حياتي​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أغسطس 2020)

باشكرك يا رب على نعمتك ومحبتك ورعايتك لي في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتي ويدك واضحة وباينة في حياتي وعصاك وعكازك يسندانني طوال وقتي باباركك ربي الحبيب وباشكرك على عظم عنايتك لي تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## كليماندوس (12 أغسطس 2020)

*اشكرك يا ربى لانك مازلت سامحا لى بالحياه حتى اتوب و مازلت فاتحا لى الباب حتى اخلص
اشكرك مخلصى لانك وعدتنى بالفردوس و مازلت فاتحا لى الباب و مازلت تقرع حتى افتح
اشكرك يا ربى لانك تعاملنى بحنو
اشكرك الهى لانك تسخر اعدائى لخدمتى
اشكرك ربى لانك تتجسد بإعجاز لتوقف لى اناس ينقذونى دونما اطلب
اشكرك يا رب لانك سمحت لى بعضويه هذا المنتدى لاتعرف على بديع مراحمك مجسده فى اخوتى *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا ربي على نعمتك ورحمتك الفائقتين التي تلازمانني في كل ايام حياتي
اشكرك يا ربي على محبتك لي التي لا يمكن وصفها بكلماتنا البشرية المحدودة
اشكرك يا ربي لانك جعلت اعضاء هذا المتتدى اخوة واخوات اي واسرتي الحقيقية الذين انا بأمس الحاجة اليهم دون ان اراهم هم معي يسندونني في اوقات ضعفي وانت من اوجدتهم لي فانت معيني في السماء وهم معينين لي على الارض تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا ربي على محبتك و نعمتك ورحمتك الفائقتين لي التي لا استحقهما ولكنك اله المحبة والرحمة والنعمة اللامحدوتين 
اشكرك يا ربي على تواجدي هنا في المنتدى وسط احبائي وحبيباتي الذين بيسندونني بمحبتهم وبمساعدتهم لي وقتما احتاج دون ان اراهم الذين هم اسرتي الحقيقية الذين انا بأمس الحاجة اليهم انت يا رب تحبني و تسندني في السماء وهم بيحبونني وبيسندونني في هذا المنادى المبارك الذي هو سبب بركةً لي احفظهم يا رب وباركهم وبارك المنتدى لمجد اسمك القدوس​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك على اختيارك لي لاكون من شعبك
اشكرك على نفسي الطالع والراجع
اشكرك على هديتك المجانية اذ وهبتني ذاتك وحياتك لاحيا بهما
اشكرك على وجودي هنا في منتديات الكنيسة معززة مكرمة ولست مهانة ومحتقرة زي اسرتي
اشكرك على حبايبي اللي هم هنا بيواسوني وبيساندوني
اشكرك على محبتك لي اللي تفوق كل وصف
اشكرك ربي يسوع لانك معايا على طول في وقت الضيق بتخفف الامي وبتعزيني في ضيقاتي وبتهون علي مآسي
اشكرك يا رب على فرحك وسلامك اللي مالي حياتي لك مني كل الشكر على الدوام ومش هانسى جمايلك اللي مغطياني باباركك حبيبي يسوع تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (17 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك علي ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه
عا الرجل ولا الدراع
عا القلب ولا النخاع
ولا علي مشيمة اديتني
كل ال احتجت اليه
كلماتي مينا اميل كامل

كل كلمة وكل فكرة وكل احساس
بهديهولك ياحبيبي المسيح
كرد جميل ضئيل جدا
عن محبتك فيا ورعايتك ليا اليومية


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك على الحواس الخمسة وعلى اعضاء جسمي الكاملة وعلى عنايتك ورعايتك لي فانا ابنتك المدللة من شبابي الى مشيبي على كتفيك محمولة واشكرك على تواجدك معي في كل اوقاتي على روحك اللي بيبكتني على خطاياي وبيعزيني وسط اتوني ولو قعدت اوصف شكري لك فكتب العالم باوراقها لن تكفي ولن تعطيك حقك اشكرك على انك بحثت عني فوجدتني وليس العكس انت الذي اخترقت حياتي وخططت خدمتي لك اشكرك على استجابتك لصلواتي واغراقك لي ببركاتك لحد اقولك يا رب كفى انت اعطيتني اكثر مما استحق ولقد شبعت من بركاتك اللي مغرقاني لانك اله صالح للكل ​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا رب لانك معايا في كل احوالي واوقاتي
بيك يا يسوع انا غالب في ضيقاتي واحزاني وامراضي
اشكرك لانك مادد يديك لي عندما ابتعد عنك وماسكها عندما اعود اليك
اشكرك لانك ماليني  بروحك وسر انت امامي وقد انت حياتي
اشكرك لانك حاملني على ذراعيك وشايلني على كتفيك
وحاططني في نن عينيك وسورك الناري من حولي وسحابة مجدك في وسطي
وماشي من امامي لتقودني وماشي من خلفي لتحميني وبتشرق بنورك في قلبي
اشكرك واشكرك حتى يتعب الشكر ولن يوفيك حقك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا رب --- اشكرك انك مخلينى اشكرك---
اشكرك انك مدينى القدرا على الشكر فى اوقات كتير ممكن تبقى كلمه الشكر دى صعبه فيها--
اشكرك انك بتساعدنى اشوف الحلو ف الوحش--- اشوف نعمتك وسط المشكله او الصعب--
اكيد محتاجه مساعدتك طول الوقت و محتاجه عملك فيا 

اشكرك يا رب على محبتك


----------



## AdmanTios (18 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً ربي علي إرشادك
ديماً حاسس قلبي و سامع ندائي
ليكن لي بحسب قولك و لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا ربي على انقاذك لي من الذين كانوا يريدون سجني بسبب تبشيري بك
اشكرك يا ربي على جلبك لي انا وافراد اسرتي الى هنا باذرعك الابدية بطريقة معجزية اصبحت حديث الجالية هنا وقتها
اشكرك يا ربي على تحريرك لي من مزبلتي وتحويلي الى خادمة ليك الى الابد
اشكرك يا ربي على وجودك معي طوال ايام حياتي حتى حينما لم اطلب منك ذلك 
اشكرك يا ربي على خلاصك وفداؤك لي لحبك الازلي الابدي لي وانا غير مستحقة ولكنك هكذا اله المحبة والرحمة والنعمة اللامتناهية اللامشروطة اللامحدودة ​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً ربي علي عطايا أكثر مما أستحق
و شكراً لكرمك الكثير أكثر مما إجتهدت


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً ربي لانك جلبتني من المزابل واعطيتني اسم جديد هو ابنتك حبيبتك وانا بعد خاطئة بل اول الخطاة انا ولست مستحقة محبتك ورحمتك ونعمتك لي اللامحدوتين اللامتناهيتين لانني صلبتك عدة مرات باستمراري على الخطايا وجرحتك بعدم غفراني للي جرحني واللي بيجرحني فسامحني ربي واغفرلي اثامي وخطاياي واجعل منظر صليبك وجراحك لا تفارق عيناي حتى لا اعود للخطايا فأثبت بك وان اسير خلفك واتبعك تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً يا رب لانك بتتحملني رغم ضعفي وقساوة قلبي وبتشيلني من سقطاتي وبتساعدني انهض كلما اسقط وايديك ممدودة بتحضنٌي ويمينك تعانقني وشمالك تحت رأسي وبسورك الناري محوطني وسحابة مجدك في وسطي​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً يا رب لانك حملت اثقالي وهمومي على الصليب فانا اترك لك هموم اليوم والغد فانت خير من يعتني بها وانا اصلب اهوائي وملذاتي طمعاً في الحصول على متعة لذة رضاك فانت بتخططلي امور عظيمة في حياتي فها انذا امتك فليكن لي كقولك​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أغسطس 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك حملت اثقالي وهمومي عند صليبك فاسارفع لك يا ابويا السماوي كل همومي لكي تديني راحة وفرح وسلام داخليين وباصلب اهوائي الجسدية طمعاً في الحصول عى متعة لذة رضاك وانت بتخططلي اموراً عظيمة في حياتي فها انذا امتك فليكن لي كقولك*​


----------



## AdmanTios (25 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً ربي في المرض لأنك الطبيب الشافي
و شكراً لجوعي لأنك الغذاء المشبع
و لعطشي لأنك ينابيع المياه الحية
و لفقري لأنك مصدر كل غنى


----------



## AdmanTios (26 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً ربي لأن بابك لا يُغلق و مراحمك لا تزول


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك ربي الحبيب على محبتك ونعمتك ورحمتك اللامحدودين التي تغمرها بي وانا لا استحقها واشكرك يا رب يا على نفسي الطالع والداخل وعلى حفظك لي حتى هذه اللحظة من كل مكروه وشر ومرض وخصوصاً وباء الكورونا الذي اصاب 22 مليوناً من البشر وانتقل بسببه اكثر من 800000 شخص واشكرك يا رب على تواجدك معي وسترك لي وانا بانتقل هنا حيثما اريد ومن دون كمامة وهنا لا احد يرتدي الكمامات وخضعت للعلاج جرح العملية ومعالجتي الطبيعية ايضاً لا ترتدي الكمامة واشكرك على غنى عنايتك لي تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## AdmanTios (31 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً يا ربي لأنك وعدتني   و أنت لا تُخلف وعدك أبداً
ليس لي رجاء غيرك +++++++ شكراً من عُمق القلب يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا رب انك حامينا فى الطريق --- وصلتنا بالسلامه و رجعتنا بالسلامه--
 اشكرك على محبتك و رائفتك--
 اشكرك على بحرك الجميل المختلف من كل مكان للتانى -
كم انت مبدع يا الله


----------



## AdmanTios (1 سبتمبر 2020)

شكراً يا رب من عمق القلب
ف المكتوب دوماً أجمل من المرغوب


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 سبتمبر 2020)

اشكرك على فرط محبتك لي وعلى صليبك وموتك وقيامتك لاجل خلاصي واشكرك لانك مرافقتي طول ايام حياتي وغامرني بغنى عنايتك ورعايتك وعصاك وعكازك هما يعيناني ويعزيانني ولا لحظة بتنساني اباركك واشكرك من اعماق قلبي وجوارحي


----------



## AdmanTios (2 سبتمبر 2020)

شكراً عمق القلب يا ربي لأنك ديماً سامع ندائي مهما كنت بعيد عنك  
و ديماً بترحمني مهما كانت خطيتي و ديماً بحس بإيدك تشدني إليك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شخص كان سبب فى حزنى فى يوم من الايام 

اشكرك على كل انسان قصى عليا و ابكانى اشكرك على كل شخص جرحنى و ألمنى 

 اشكرك على كل انسان بافعاله و اقواله فعلا قتلنى 

اشكرك على كل وقت كنت فيه فعلا وحيده---


بدونهم مكنتش هعرف معنى انك تبدل الحزن بالفرح
و لا كانت الدموع هتغسل الغشاوه من عيون قلبى  و تخلى الروئيه اوضح
و لا كنت هفهم يعنى ايه انك تضمد الجراح و تزيل الالم
و لا كنت هفهم يعنى ايه الانسان يتولد من جديد 

 و لا كنت هفهم قدر المتعه و الاكتفاء ان الواحد يقدى وقته معاك وحدك يا رب 

اشكرك ابى الحبيب


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2020)

اشكرك يارب 
للناس الطيبين في حياتي​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 سبتمبر 2020)

اشكرك ربي الحبيب على محبة الناس لي في كل مكان واشكرك على معاملتهم الطيبة لي والتي هي نتاج محبتي التي بأقدمها لهم بلا حدود واطلب منهم بان لا يردوا محبتي لهم لانني بحب الكل من دون استثناء وليس لي عدو واحد وبحب حتى الذين يسيئون الي او يكرهونني وباطلب غفران الله لهم علماً بانني قد غفرت لهم هذا لانني بحب الرب يسوع المسيح وبأفعل كل ما افعاه حباً بالمسيح واكراماً وتمجيداً لاسمه القدوس


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 سبتمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على الضيقة الشديدة التب بأمر فيها وانت عالم ببرائتي بكل ما يتهموني به وانا متأكدة بانك سمحت لي بها لانك ستتمجد من خلال رفعها عني بيديك الابديتين وبحبك العظيم لي وبطرق لا تخطر على بال انسان وانك متواجد في هذا الاتون المحمى وانا بأخدمك ليل نهار لمجد اسمك القدوس وانك سترفعني من هذه الضيقة الشديدة لان رحمتك واسعة على كل خائفيك ولانك صادق في مواعيدك وبأنك ستنصرني في النهاية وانا بحبهم كلهم وانت عالم بذلك وبأسألك ان تغفر لهم عن هذه الاساءة لانني غافرة لهم اصلاً ولتكن كإرادتك لا كأرادتي وها انا أمتك فليكن لي كقولك امين


----------



## AdmanTios (22 سبتمبر 2020)

أشكرك يا ربي من عُمق القلب
لأن إيدك يا رب تدخلت في الوقت المناسب
و أنت حليت المُشكلة +++ مين غيرك أنت يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على شغلى الى ماشى معايا فيه خطوه بخطوه 
و حتى تحركاتى فى شغلى حضرتك الى بتاخدها ليا لانك عارف شخصيتى و ترددى قدام اى تغيير او جديد.
اشكرك انه دايمه اختيارك للافضل ليا 
كم انت حنون يا أبى


----------



## AdmanTios (29 سبتمبر 2020)

عندما لا يغيّر الله الظروف للأفضل رغم صلاتك ،
اعلم أنه يغيرك أنت للأفضل أثناء صلاتك !!

يوسع قلبك...
يُعمّق حبك...
يُجمِّلك بالفضيلة...
يُنقي داخلك...
يُعلمك التواضع...

يُؤهلك للمواهب...
يُحررك من أنانيتك...
يُعلمك الرضى والشكر..

وقتها ستعرف أن "الأفضل لك" هو:
أن تتغير أنت للأفضل
قبل أن تتغير ظروفك للأفضل..!!


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 سبتمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب لعدم استجابتك لصلاتي بآنهاء حياتي
ومنحتني يوماً اخراً 
اجعلني استخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس
وان اكون مثمرة في حياتي وخدمتي لمجدك انت وحدك


----------



## AdmanTios (7 أكتوبر 2020)

شكراً يا يسوع إيدك في كل ضيقة تحولها لفرح


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك يا يسوع على محبة اخوتي الاحبة المباركين لي
وتهنئتهم لي في عيد ميلادي بكل هذه التهاني الجميلة والعطرة
واشكرك يا يسوع على وجودي بينهم فهم احبتي وحبيباتي
واشكرك يا يسوع لانك تحبني وجعلتهم يحبونني انا ممتنة لك وشاكرة لحنانك ورحمتك الواسعين اللذان بيحطان بي طول ايام حياتي تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على محبتك-- اشكرك على ترتيباتك-- اشكرك انك عرفتنى على ابناء كتير ليك اتعلم منهم المحبه --
اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## أَمَة (7 نوفمبر 2020)

أشكرك يا رب من أجل حبو لأن نعمتك ظاهرة في أفعالها و أقوالها. 
ديمها يا رب نعمة عليها و بارك عائلتها و احفظهم من كل سوء -آمين!


----------



## Maran+atha (7 نوفمبر 2020)

اشكرك يارب على كل شيء عمتله من اجلي سواء كان معلوم لي واعرفه أو لا فأنا أعلم انك تفعل من أجلي الكثير وانا لا أعلم منه إلا القليل وهو عظيم جداً يارب وأدرك اني لم أكن مستحق ولكن انت تعمل معنا كرحمتك وليس كخطيايا


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب *
*على نعمة الحياه *
*
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على وصولنا بالسلامه اشكر حمايتك لينا فى الطريق 
اشكرك على محبتك و راءفتك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 نوفمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على المحبة والاخوة التي شرفتني بها في منتديات الكنيسة
اشكرك يا رب على الحنان اللي شايلني بيه اعضائه أحبتي الكرام كلنا احتجت لذلك
اشكرك يا رب على اساتذتي الرائعين الكبار اللي فيه والذين بأتعلم منهم كل يوم اشياء جديدة روحية وعميقة أدمهم يا رب بركةً لينا جميعا وباركهم طوال حياتهم امين


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)

شكرااااا على كل نعمك يارب​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 نوفمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب لانك حفظتني وأريتني هذا النهار الحاضر
اجعلني استثمره لمجد اسمك القدوس آمين


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على كل  شىء​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 نوفمبر 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب على مراحمك 
 اشكرك يا ربى على محبتك 
اشكرك ربى على ابوتك
اشكرك على كل شىء *


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2020)

أشكرك يارب لأنك لم تتركنى لحظه ودايما ساندنى فى  مرضى واوجاعى


----------



## AdmanTios (6 يناير 2021)

شكراً من عمق القلب يا ربي
شكراً لكل نداء قلب في الخفاء
تظهر مجدك في العلن بسخاء​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2021)

اشكرك لاجل وجودك الدائم رغم عدم استحقاقي
اشكرك لوجودك في بيتي ومع اهلي واسرتي واولادي
اشكرك لوجودك رغم ضغفي اوقات بانك لا تعمل
لكن الحقيقه كانت غير
وانك تعمل وتعمل في الهزيع الاخير أيضا 
اشكرك لوجودك مع كل مرضي شعبك
مستحق الشكر يارب مستحق


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)

*اشكرك يا الهي 
 على كثره مراحمك معنا*​


----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2021)

شكرا يارب انك بتبعد عنى كل انسان سبب تعب ليا


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2021)

شكرك لانك مازالت تعمل
رغم رائحه الموت التي تسكن البيوت


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)

عندمـــا تستيــــقظ في الصبــــاح .. 
و أنت على قــيد الحياة .. 
فاشكر  الله على ذلك ..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2021)

اشكرك يا رب على مراحمك ---
اشكرك على يوم عدى بسلام 
اشكرك قبل ان انام و اسلم روحى فى يدك حتى الصباح -- حسب مشيئتك 
قال يعنى يا رب روحى معايا و هسلمهالك و اخدها تانى الصبح ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2021)

رغم كل الوجع
بشكرك لانك لسه موجود


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يناير 2021)

شكراً عمق القلب يا إلهي
لأن مع كل تجربة و فقدان الأمل
بإيدك الحلول و بأسرع مما أتخيل


----------



## AdmanTios (31 يناير 2021)

شكراً من عُمق القلب يا إلهي
لأن كل تجربة تسمح بها
يداك الكريمتين لا تتخلي عني


----------



## AdmanTios (2 فبراير 2021)

شكراً يا رب علي كل تجربة قربتني منك
علي كل ضيقة جعلتني أناديك من قلبي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2021)

*اشكرك ربى انك مش سايبنى --- رغم انى سايبه نفسى !*


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2021)

اشكرك يا رب لان عينك لا تنعس عني..


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 فبراير 2021)

اشكرك علي وجودك في حياتي


----------



## AdmanTios (8 فبراير 2021)

هذه المره انا لا اطلب شيئًا، انا أشكرك على كل ما لدي


----------



## AdmanTios (9 فبراير 2021)

شكراً يا إلهي لأنك دوماً نُصرتي في وسط كل الهزائم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 فبراير 2021)

اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## كليماندوس (15 فبراير 2021)

اشكرك يا الهى لانك اسمعتنى من ينادينى ان اتى الى هنا ثانية
اشكرك يا الهى لانك مازلت حافظا لمنتديات الكنيسة رغم الزوابع عليها
اشكرك مخلصى لانى اصمت و انت تدافع عنى
اشكرك ربى لان هنا بالمنتدى من يناجينى و يذكرنى بصلاته و يشفع فيا
اشكرك الهى على استمرارى اخط و اسطر ما تلهمنى به على جنبات المنتدى
 اشكرك يا ربى لانك تذيقنى حلاوة محبتك الحانية و تجعلنى اتنفس المحبة من جراء اعضاء مباركين هنا بالمنتدى
اشكرك يا ربى لانك اوجدتنى مسيحيا لانعم بنقاء المحبة بين اعضاء المنتدى
اشكرك يا ربى لانك انعمت عليا بمعاينه مجدك ممثلا بفيض محبة من حولى هنا بالمنتدى


----------



## AdmanTios (16 فبراير 2021)

من عُمق القلب شكراً يا ربي
لأن كل ضعف بداخلي يلاقي قوة منك


----------



## AdmanTios (17 فبراير 2021)

أشكرك يارب

على حيطان ساترانا
على بيوت حاميانا
علي نعم كثير جداً
نعم نعمك لا تعد ولا تحصى يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2021)

اشكرك علي ما تفعله لصالحي


----------



## AdmanTios (18 فبراير 2021)

شكراً يا ربي علي كل صعاب كنت أحسبها ضيق ,,,, بل أنت تعمل لصالحي


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2021)

اشكرك يارب علئ كل شي​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 فبراير 2021)

شكراً ربي لأنك ترأف علينا ....
ليس بحسب أعمالنا
و لكن بفيض رحمتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

اشكرك ربى على رحمتك و رائفتك و محبتك


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2021)

اشكرك يارب على نعمة وجودك
 بحياتي دائما​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2021)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء 
كل شىء بمعنى الكلمه اشكرك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 أبريل 2021)

اشكرك يا رب على معيتك لي طوال وقتي بتحارب انت وملائكتك عني أباركك وأسبحك وأرنم لك طوال وقتي وطوال عمري


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2021)

*اشكرك يارب ع وجودك ف حياتي برغم بعدي وابتعادي عنك *


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2022)

اشكرك يارب كنت معي  للاجتياز الكثير من المصاعب الي حدثت في حياتي


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2022)

أشكرك يا رب من أجل خلاصك ونعمتك..


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2022)

اشكرك يارب على وجودك في حياتي


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2022)

اشكرك يارب انهارده ع نعمة وجود ماما ف حياتي


----------



## mera22 (2 ديسمبر 2022)

ع ولاد اختي اللي بحس معاهم بالفرحة بجد


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2022)

هاشكر ربنا على شكلي وحالتي الصحية التعبانة منذ نعومة اظافري لانهما كانا يسببان المرارة لي لعقود طويلة من حياتي واللذان منعناني من التفكير بالزواج من احدهم منذ كنت في العشرينات من عمري واشكر ربنا على عضويتي في منتديات الكنيسة التي سمحتلي بالتعرف على اعضائه الذين كانوا سبباً في تحرري من هذين الشعورين فانا الان مقتنعة بما لدي كامل الاقتناع وطائعة لارادة الله في حياتي


----------



## أَمَة (5 ديسمبر 2022)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> هاشكر ربنا على شكلي وحالتي الصحية التعبانة منذ نعومة اظافري لانهما كانا يسببان المرارة لي لعقود طويلة من حياتي واللذان منعناني من التفكير بالزواج من احدهم منذ كنت في العشرينات من عمري واشكر ربنا على عضويتي في منتديات الكنيسة التي سمحتلي بالتعرف على اعضائه الذين كانوا سبباً في تحرري من هذين الشعورين فانا الان مقتنعة بما لدي كامل الاقتناع وطائعة لارادة الله في حياتي


وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. (رو 8:28)
أشكر الرب من أجلك أختي المحبوبة حياة.


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 ديسمبر 2022)

اشكر ربنا على نفسي الطالع والداخل الذي هو نعمة خاصة منه واشكر ربنا على كل ما لدي الذي هو افضل من ملايبن غيري وانا ممتنة له جزيل الامتنان على محبة اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة لي واحتضانهم لي وسطيهم طرال الثمان سنوات الاخيرة واشكر ربنا على الالام التي امر بها انما هي تجعلني اشعر بقرب الرب يسوع مني وبطعمه اللذيذ المذاق والشهي الالذ من قطر الشهاد والعسل والابريز تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## mera22 (15 ديسمبر 2022)

بشكر ربنا ع نعمة فرصته التانية ليا


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2022)

*اشكرك ربي والهي على كل شئ في حياتي *


----------



## mera22 (17 ديسمبر 2022)

*اشكرك ولو للحظة بسيطة فرحتني فيها *


----------



## كلدانية (الثلاثاء في 18:46)

*اشكرك على جميع نعمك يارب*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (الأمس في 09:18)

اشكرك حبيبي يسوع على كل نعمك وبركاتك وعطاياك ومراحمك وكرمك وعطفك وحنيتك وشفقتك واهم شئ على فرط محبتك اللامتناهية المتفانية التي قادتك من التجسد حتى موت الصليب من اجل خلاصي اهديك يا رب قلبي وفكري وحياتي وعمري الاتي ذبيحة حمد وشكر وعرفان


----------

